# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मदद करें

## aish20rai

:right:  वीडियो  केसी   लोड करे    मदद करें :left:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3554

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1619

ये दो सूत्र मोजूद है इसी  प्रबंधन के क्षेत्र मैं जहा आपने मित्र सूत्र बनाया है, देख ले , धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Rajeev

> :right:  वीडियो  केसी   लोड करे    मदद करें :left:


चलचित्र (विडियो) कैसे अपलोड करते है, उसके लिए नीचे दी गयी लिंक पर क्लिक करे
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post558935

इस लिंक में ग्रुप जी ने सीखाया है की चलचित्र (विडियो) को किस प्रकार से अपलोड करते है,
मेरा आप सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की इस प्रकार की छोटी-छोटी बातों के लिए सूत्रों का निर्माण न करे,
अगर कोई समस्या हों, तो नीचे दी गयी लिंक पर क्लिक करे एवं वही पर अपनी समस्या रखे,
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4955

धन्यवाद |

----------


## sweet soniya

Main do dino se forum me mobile se log in nahi kar pa rahi hun. Sirf ek peg hi dikhai de raha hai. Meri koi to madad karo

----------


## aish20rai

कृपया ​G F I  को केसे डाले जो चलते  हुए दीखे

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

कृपया इस समस्या पर ध्यान दें, और मेरी मदद करे..
मुझे यह साईट कुछ ऐशी दिखाई दे रही है 
चित्र दिखाती हूँ
फायरफोक्स का उपयोग करती हूँ
क्रोमो में भी यही समस्या है

सिर्फ इसी साईट मैं समस्या आ रही है, वाकी और साइटें धडल्ले से खुल रही है

----------


## badboy123455

> कृपया इस समस्या पर ध्यान दें, और मेरी मदद करे..
> मुझे यह साईट कुछ ऐशी दिखाई दे रही है 
> चित्र दिखाती हूँ
> फायरफोक्स का उपयोग करती हूँ
> क्रोमो में भी यही समस्या है
> 
> सिर्फ इसी साईट मैं समस्या आ रही है, वाकी और साइटें धडल्ले से खुल रही है


*कभी कभी फोरम की या नेट की स्पीड कम होने से उए समस्या आती हे भाभी*

----------


## chester

> कृपया इस समस्या पर ध्यान दें, और मेरी मदद करे..
> मुझे यह साईट कुछ ऐशी दिखाई दे रही है 
> चित्र दिखाती हूँ
> फायरफोक्स का उपयोग करती हूँ
> क्रोमो में भी यही समस्या है
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*अपना ब्र्रोव्सेर साफ़ कर लो , तो सब ठीक हो जयुएगा ...........*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *कभी कभी फोरम की या नेट की स्पीड कम होने से उए समस्या आती हे भाभी*


आज भी वही समस्या फिर से है

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *अपना ब्र्रोव्सेर साफ़ कर लो , तो सब ठीक हो जयुएगा ...........*


ठीक है कर के देखती हूँ... फिर बताती हूँ, क्या हुआ ..........

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *अपना ब्र्रोव्सेर साफ़ कर लो , तो सब ठीक हो जयुएगा ...........*


   धन्यवाद मेरी समस्या का समाधान हो गया है, इसके लिए आपको रेपो ++++  पर एक समस्या और है , निचे दूसरा चित्र देखें , इसमे टूल बार प्रदर्शित नहीं हो रहा हैओहाई, इसके लिए मदद करे!

----------


## Rajeev

> धन्यवाद मेरी समस्या का समाधान हो गया है, इसके लिए आपको रेपो ++++  पर एक समस्या और है , निचे दूसरा चित्र देखें , इसमे टूल बार प्रदर्शित नहीं हो रहा हैओहाई, इसके लिए मदद करे!


मित्र ये नेट की समस्या है,
कभी-कभी मेरे साथ भी होती है,
अगर नेट फास्ट रहा तो फिर से रिलोड करने पर शीघ्र आ जाता है,
और अगर नेट स्लो रहा तो 3-4 बार रिलोड मारने पर भी नहीं आता है |

----------


## chester

> धन्यवाद मेरी समस्या का समाधान हो गया है, इसके लिए आपको रेपो ++++  पर एक समस्या और है , निचे दूसरा चित्र देखें , इसमे टूल बार प्रदर्शित नहीं हो रहा हैओहाई, इसके लिए मदद करे!


*मित्र आप अपना फ्लश प्लयेर चेक करें अगर पुराना हैं तो लेटेस्ट वाला इन्स्टाल कर के देखे .*

----------


## raj10967

मित्रो में फॉर्म पे कोई चित्र अपलोड  नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ जब भी कोशिश  करता हूँ ये मेसेज  आ जाता है 
Error: Requested content 'forum.hindivichar.com/newattachment.php?do=manageattach' cannot be resolved

----------


## shanookhan424

mujhe live chating krna he plz meri madad kijiye

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> Mujhe chitra nazar nahi aa rahe.plz help




आदरणीय मित्र आपको जो चित्र नज़र नहीं आ रहा उस पर राईट क्लिक करे ओर उसे एक नई विंडो में ओपन करें, वहाँ आपको दोबारा लोगिन करने का 
ओप्शन आएगा वहाँ दोबारा लोगिन करने पर आप सारे चित्र देख सकेंगे l
या 
आप जिस विंडो(ब्राउसर) में इसे चला रहे है उसे बंद कर इसकी हिस्ट्री ओर कुकीज डिलीट कर दोबारा लोगिन करें l 
www.forum.hindivichar.com फोरम का पूरा पता लिख कर l 

उम्मीद है ये सब करने पर आपकी समस्या दूर हो जायेगी l

----------


## amararya

niyaamak mahoday mai pichle kayee dino se antarvasna par apne leptp se kuch bhi post ya reply nahi kar pa rahaa hu aur mai itna purana ho chuka hu fi v mujhe aagantu hi rakha gayaa hai mujh ho rahi samsyaa se nijaat dilaaye avi mai apne mobile se msez kar rahaa hu isliye angrezy me likha hai

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_कोई मेरी समस्या को सुलझाये 
मै इस सूत्र संख्या 651 (_*SEDUCING MAARYAA) के बाद से कोई फिल्म का चित्र नहीं देख पा रहा हु,
मैंने राकेश जी द्वारा बताई विधि 
(१) लोग आउट करके फिर से लोग इन करके उस पेज को फिर से खोलिए
या फिर
(२) एड्रेस बार में से WWW . को डिलीट करके फिर से लोग इन कीजिये
से भी कोशिश की किन्तु सफल न हो सका ... कृपया मेरी कोई मदद करेगा ... धन्यवाद*

----------


## The Hacker

मेरी पोस्ट 100 से उपर हो चुकी है फिर भी नवागत क्योँ ?

----------


## calvitf

> मेरी पोस्ट 100 से उपर हो चुकी है फिर भी नवागत क्योँ ?


आप फोरम के सदस्य बन चुके है नवागत नहीं है

----------


## The Hacker

> आप फोरम के सदस्य बन चुके है नवागत नहीं है


हाँ भाई लेकिन 105 पोस्ट करने के बाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्रों 
*मित्र रमण जी का "कुछ तो सच कहें "*

ऐसे कितने सूत्र है फोरम पर जिन्हें भी पता हों वे जरा लिंक देने की मेहरबानी करे

----------


## pinkucbsa

:anna:  संविदा आधारित कर्मचारी से अधिकतम कितना घंटा सेवा ली जा सकती है.

----------


## mera naam jocker

Krish13          मंच:         क्या कैसे करें !,         गर्म मसाला,         मुझे कुछ कहना है,         सामान्य मंच  Send PM ईमेल mod1          मंच:         तकनीकी जानकारी  ईमेल Mod2          मंच:         आओ समय बिताएँ,         रंगीन महफ़िल  Send PM mod3          मंच:         आओ समय बिताएँ  Send PM Noctis Lucis          मंच:         गर्म मसाला,         सामान्य मंच  Send PM ईमेल  Location     खानाबदोश  Ranveer          मंच:         गर्म मसाला,         सामान्य मंच  Send PM  Location     jaipur  slimsima      इनके अल्वा भी कोई मोडरेटर है ? मेरी पोस्ट रुल फोलो करने के बाद डिलीट कर रहे है ?

----------


## sangita_sharma

> Krish13          मंच:         क्या कैसे करें !,         गर्म मसाला,         मुझे कुछ कहना है,         सामान्य मंच  Send PM ईमेल mod1          मंच:         तकनीकी जानकारी  ईमेल Mod2          मंच:         आओ समय बिताएँ,         रंगीन महफ़िल  Send PM mod3          मंच:         आओ समय बिताएँ  Send PM Noctis Lucis          मंच:         गर्म मसाला,         सामान्य मंच  Send PM ईमेल  Location     खानाबदोश  Ranveer          मंच:         गर्म मसाला,         सामान्य मंच  Send PM  Location     jaipur  slimsima      इनके अल्वा भी कोई मोडरेटर है ? मेरी पोस्ट रुल फोलो करने के बाद डिलीट कर रहे है ?


मित्र आपके द्वारा निम्न सूत्र http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=3325&page=11
पर जो लिंक दिया जा रहा हे बस वो ही हटाया गया हे और आपको सन्देश दिया गया था की आप उसे वंहा न दे आपके द्वारा दिए गए लिंक से सूत्र में अवरोध उत्पन्न हो रहा हे मंच हित के लिए उसे हटाया गया हे आप अन्य सूत्रों में पोस्ट कीजिये

----------


## walia4u

कृपया  मेरी मदद करे MP3 Song ढूँढने मे.
मुझे MP3 भगती Song नहीं मिल रहे  कृपया मुझे लिंक प्रदान करें या Sai Bhajan - Mere Sai Mere Sai Teri Murat - Lata Mangeshkar -और Kabhi To Hamari Gali Aao Shyam Mp3  दें !




> मित्र आपके द्वारा निम्न सूत्र http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=3325&page=11
> पर जो लिंक दिया जा रहा हे बस वो ही हटाया गया हे और आपको सन्देश दिया गया था की आप उसे वंहा न दे आपके द्वारा दिए गए लिंक से सूत्र में अवरोध उत्पन्न हो रहा हे मंच हित के लिए उसे हटाया गया हे आप अन्य सूत्रों में पोस्ट कीजिये

----------


## LADDOO

RUCHI BHABHI AAP SE BATEN KARNA CHAHTA HOON AGAR AAP KO KOI AITRAJ NA HO TO. AAP KA PROFILE DEKHKAR PRABHVIT HO GAYA HOON. HAAN YA NAA REPLY JARROR KARNA PLEASE

----------


## Udaas

मैं अलग-अलगलाइनों मेंक्यों नहीं लिख पा रहा हूँ।सब एक ही लाइन में मिल जा रहा है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मैं अलग-अलगलाइनों मेंक्यों नहीं लिख पा रहा हूँ।सब एक ही लाइन में मिल जा रहा है।


मित्र आप फोरम पेज पर सबसे ऊपर दिख रहे सेटिंग्स पर क्लिक कीजिए। इसके बाद जो पेज दिखाई दे उसमें सामान्य सेटिंग पर क्लिक कीजिए।
अब जो विकल्प आए उनमें से Miscellaneous Options में जाइए और फिर
Message Editor Interface विकल्प के लिए Full WYSIWYG Editing
की जगह Standard Editor - को चेक कर दीजिए। अब सेव कर लीजिए।

----------


## ek he TIGER

> RUCHI BHABHI AAP SE BATEN KARNA CHAHTA HOON AGAR AAP KO KOI AITRAJ NA HO TO. AAP KA PROFILE DEKHKAR PRABHVIT HO GAYA HOON. HAAN YA NAA REPLY JARROR KARNA PLEASE


बहुत नेक विचार हे ....................

----------


## Udaas

> मित्र आप फोरम पेज पर सबसे ऊपर दिख रहे सेटिंग्स पर क्लिक कीजिए। इसके बाद जो पेज दिखाई दे उसमें सामान्य सेटिंग पर क्लिक कीजिए।
> अब जो विकल्प आए उनमें से Miscellaneous Options में जाइए और फिर
> Message Editor Interface विकल्प के लिए Full WYSIWYG Editing
> की जगह Standard Editor - को चेक कर दीजिए। अब सेव कर लीजिए।


धन्यवाद
नियामक
जी!

----------


## Shivam jain

नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ आवश्यक हैं...??

----------


## satya_anveshi

नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए न्यूनतम 100 पोस्ट आवश्यक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए न्यूनतम 100 पोस्ट आवश्यक है।


100 पोस्ट की आवश्यक क्यों है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> 100 पोस्ट की आवश्यक क्यों है ?


नियम चाचा जी, नियम।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बात चल रही है सूत्र बनाने के लिए पोस्ट संख्या की और आप कॉपीराइट की और चले गए।
कोई बात नहीं, यदि किसी सदस्य को कोई चित्र अथवा पोस्ट नियम विरुद्ध मिले तो शिकायत बटन का उपयोग करके इसकी सूचना हम तक पहुँचा दीजिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सभी पोस्ट को जाँचना व्यावहारिक रूप से संभव नहीं है मित्र। इस कार्य के लिए काफी हद तक हम आप पर निर्भर हैं। इसलिए अनुरोध है, जहाँ भी नियम विरुद्ध पोस्ट देखें, कृपया शिकायत करके सूचित करें।

----------


## Udaas

मैं अपनी प्रविष्टी को एडिट क्यों नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ?

----------


## Udaas

मेरी मदद कीजै आप लोग।

----------


## TIGERR

> मैं अपनी प्रविष्टी को एडिट क्यों नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ?


में भी एडिट नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ, शायद ये सुविधा बंद हो गयी

----------


## Udaas

> में भी एडिट नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ, शायद ये सुविधा बंद हो गयी


ऐसा तो नहीं होना चाहिए था।

----------


## Krish13

> ऐसा तो नहीं होना चाहिए था।


मित्र आपको पोस्ट एडिट करने की सुविधा 100 प्रविष्टियाँ पूर्ण होने के बाद मिल जायेगी
तब तक आप पोस्ट एडिट करने के लिये नियामकोँ का सहारा ले सकते हैँ।

----------


## Udaas

> मित्र आपको पोस्ट एडिट करने की सुविधा 100 प्रविष्टियाँ पूर्ण होने के बाद मिल जायेगी
> तब तक आप पोस्ट एडिट करने के लिये नियामकोँ का सहारा ले सकते हैँ।


बताने हेतु धन्यवाद !

----------


## Udaas

कितनी प्रविष्टियों तक सदस्य नवागत रते हैं।
मैं 100 प्रविष्टियों के बाद भी पोस्ट एडिट करने में असमर्थ हूँ।

----------


## Udaas

मैं सूत्र नहीं बना पा रहा हूँ, मदद करें।

----------


## Krishna

> मैं सूत्र नहीं बना पा रहा हूँ, मदद करें।


एक बार  log out कर कर  log in होइए | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## G . One

Nice thread.

----------


## mahaanindia

पर फिर १०० प्रविष्टियाँ पूरी होने के वावजूद मुझे नया सूत्र बनाने का लिंक  नहीं मिला है,  हेल्प - मुझे सूत्र बनाने की अनुमति क्यों नही है ?

----------


## badboy123455

> पर फिर १०० प्रविष्टियाँ पूरी होने के वावजूद मुझे नया सूत्र बनाने का लिंक  नहीं मिला है,  हेल्प - मुझे सूत्र बनाने की अनुमति क्यों नही है ?


*मिल जायेगी ,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेरी दो प्रविष्ठियां कल शाम से ''मेरा भारत '' विभाग में नियामकों की मंजूरी की प्रतीक्षा कर रही हे मुझे नहीं लगता उसमे कुछ आपत्ति जनक हे जिसे एप्रूव नहीं किया जा सकता |

----------


## sangita_sharma

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...54#post1532954

मित्र नियामक जी यंहा पर की गई पोस्ट को एप्रूव कर दीजिये कृपया

----------


## Saroz

ये तकनिकी विभाग कहा गया जी...मुझे दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है...

----------


## sangita_sharma

> ये तकनिकी विभाग कहा गया जी...मुझे दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है...


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10

----------


## calvitf

_ये  धर्म_ _विभाग__ कहा गया जी...मुझे दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है...?

क्या मै अंधरा गया या कोई फेरबदल हुआ है ?_

----------


## badboy123455

*धर्म विभाग ओर तकनीकी विभाग मुझे भी नही दिख रहे*

----------


## Rajeev

> *धर्म विभाग ओर तकनीकी विभाग मुझे भी नही दिख रहे*


क्योंकि इन विभागों को "आओ कुछ जान लें ! " विभाग में विलय कर दिया गया हैं |

----------


## sangita_sharma

> क्योंकि इन विभागों को "आओ कुछ जान लें ! " विभाग में विलय कर दिया गया हैं |


मेरे अनुसार धर्म विभाग अभी मंच पर नहीं हे मेरे दो सूत्र जो धर्म वुभाग में थे नहीं नहीं मिल रहे

----------


## Krish13

ये है धर्म विभाग.........

http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52

----------


## calvitf

> _ये  धर्म_ _विभाग__ कहा गया जी...मुझे दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है...?
> 
> क्या मै अंधरा गया या कोई फेरबदल हुआ है ?_





> मेरे अनुसार धर्म विभाग अभी मंच पर नहीं हे मेरे दो सूत्र जो धर्म वुभाग में थे नहीं नहीं मिल रहे





> ये है धर्म विभाग.........
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52


सीमा जी के कथन का मई समर्थन करता हु 

और कृषि जी अंतर्यामी होने के साथ मायावी भी लगते है हाथ घुमाया और सूत्र हाजिर 

लेकिन इतना गुणवान मै नहीं हूँ 

खुद देख लो ..............

----------


## calvitf

19 तारीख को एक बात जानने के लिए एक अर्जी दिया था 

लेकिन आज तक कोई जबाब नहीं आया मै जानाना चाहता हूँ की 

इस फोरम के गुरु जी , पाथ जी , और नियामक लोग सभी भारत सरकार की तरह के ही लोग हैं? 

या मेरी उपस्थिती आप लोगो को यहाँ अच्छी नहीं लगती ?

या वयस्क फोरम होने के नाते धर्म बिभाग बंद करके सभी अधर्मी हो गए है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

धवल भाई आप यहाँ देखिए।
http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52

----------


## calvitf

> धवल भाई आप यहाँ देखिए।
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52


क्या लाइन से बनाने पर सभी लोग तुले हो ..........
कोई भी यहाँ आता है तो सामने दिखने वाली चीज को देखता है 

और आप सभी लिंक दे रहे हो

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या लाइन से बनाने पर सभी लोग तुले हो ..........
> कोई भी यहाँ आता है तो सामने दिखने वाली चीज को देखता है 
> 
> और आप सभी लिंक दे रहे हो


ऐसी बात नहीं है मित्र
प्रशासक जी द्वारा फोरम के कुछ विभागों की लोकेशन में परिवर्तन किया गया था तथा धर्म विभाग को मॉडरेशन में रखा गया था। इसकी जानकारी किसी भी नियामक को नहीं थी।
इस कारण नियामकों को दिखाई दे रहा है पर अन्य सदस्यों को नहीं दिखाई दे रहा।
जल्दी ही इसे पुनः खोल दिया जाएगा।

----------


## Munneraja

> 19 तारीख को एक बात जानने के लिए एक अर्जी दिया था 
> 
> लेकिन आज तक कोई जबाब नहीं आया मै जानाना चाहता हूँ की 
> 
> इस फोरम के गुरु जी , पाथ जी , और नियामक लोग सभी भारत सरकार की तरह के ही लोग हैं? 
> 
> या मेरी उपस्थिती आप लोगो को यहाँ अच्छी नहीं लगती ?
> 
> या वयस्क फोरम होने के नाते धर्म बिभाग बंद करके सभी अधर्मी हो गए है ?


यदि धर्म के नाम पर विवाद होता देख कर उसे कुछ समय के लिए बंद करना अधर्म है तो यह कहीं बेहतर है कि वह कुछ समय के लिए बंद रहे.
बहुत दुःख और आश्चर्य की बात है कि अक्सर धर्म पर बने सूत्र विवाद का शिकार होते हैं और धर्म सम्बन्धित प्रकरण अति-संवेदनशील होने से हमें सावधान रहना होता है. 
इस बारे में अक्सर प्रबंधन द्वारा अक्सर टिप्पणियाँ भी की जाती हैं लेकिन प्रयास बेअसर होते हैं.
अब या तो सदस्य विवाद से दूर रहने का प्रयत्न करें और या फिर इस विभाग से ...
निर्णय आपका है.

----------


## ravi chacha

..........................

----------


## calvitf

> ऐसी बात नहीं है मित्र
> प्रशासक जी द्वारा फोरम के कुछ विभागों की लोकेशन में परिवर्तन किया गया था तथा धर्म विभाग को मॉडरेशन में रखा गया था। इसकी जानकारी किसी भी नियामक को नहीं थी।
> इस कारण नियामकों को दिखाई दे रहा है पर अन्य सदस्यों को नहीं दिखाई दे रहा।
> जल्दी ही इसे पुनः खोल दिया जाएगा।


मोडेरेशन अजीब सा नाम और काम अगर यह बात पहेले ही किसी के द्वारा बता दिया जाता तो कितना भला काम होता

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ..........................


रवि जी ये आपकी औसत पोस्ट संख्या को दर्शाता है इसलिए ऐसा लिखा आ रहा है।
औसत मतलब कि आपको फोरम से जुड़े जितने दिन हुए हैं, दिनों की उस संख्या का भाग आपकी कुल पोस्ट संख्या में देना।

----------


## calvitf

मैंने मुन्नेराजा की बातों का जबाब लिखा था तो मिटाया क्यो गया ...............?

अपनी गुंडई को बंद करो और मेरी प्रविष्टि को यहाँ पर डालो 

मुझे प्रतिकृया देखनी है

----------


## badboy123455

*कुछ समझ नही आ रहा *

----------


## draculla

> मैंने मुन्नेराजा की बातों का जबाब लिखा था तो मिटाया क्यो गया ...............?
> 
> अपनी गुंडई को बंद करो और मेरी प्रविष्टि को यहाँ पर डालो 
> 
> मुझे प्रतिकृया देखनी है


शांत बंधू शांत यदि आपके पोस्ट को यहाँ मिटाया जा रहा है तो आप अपनी बात व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से पंहुचा सकते है...
तब तो कोई चाहकर भी आपके बात को नहीं मिटा पायेगा.

----------


## draculla

> *कुछ समझ नही आ रहा *


बंधू धर्म विभाग किसी कारण से बंद कर दिया गया है और उसे मंच पर से हटा भी दिया गया है.
यह विभाग हमारे काल भाई का पसंदीदा विभाग था....अब उनका चिंतित होना स्वाभाविक है!

----------


## calvitf

> शांत बंधू शांत यदि आपके पोस्ट को यहाँ मिटाया जा रहा है तो आप अपनी बात व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से पंहुचा सकते है...
> तब तो कोई चाहकर भी आपके बात को नहीं मिटा पायेगा.


बंधु मुन्नेराजा की प्रविष्टि को देख कर बताओ क्या किसी जिम्मेदार पद पर आसीन रहेने वाले गंभीर व्यक्ति की प्रविष्टि लगती है

----------


## draculla

> बंधु मुन्नेराजा की प्रविष्टि को देख कर बताओ क्या किसी जिम्मेदार पद पर आसीन रहेने वाले गंभीर व्यक्ति की प्रविष्टि लगती है


मैंने धर्म विभाग में नहीं देखा था की वहाँ क्या हुआ......जरुर वहाँ कुछ अनुचित हुआ होगा तभी उसे हटाया गया है.
आप इस विषय पर ज्यादा प्रकाश डाल सकते है....
वैसे भी धर्म विभाग में चेतावनी लिखी हुई थी...फिर भी कुछ सदस्य गलती कर देते है...जिसका नुकशान अन्य सदस्यों को उठाना पडता है.
थोड़ा इंतजार करे.....मुझे आशा है की जल्द ही धर्म विभाग मंच पर होगा.
धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

> मैंने धर्म विभाग में नहीं देखा था की वहाँ क्या हुआ......जरुर वहाँ कुछ अनुचित हुआ होगा तभी उसे हटाया गया है.
> आप इस विषय पर ज्यादा प्रकाश डाल सकते है....
> वैसे भी धर्म विभाग में चेतावनी लिखी हुई थी...फिर भी कुछ सदस्य गलती कर देते है...जिसका नुकशान अन्य सदस्यों को उठाना पडता है.


यह है तरीका किसी को समझाने .............

मै बहुत कुछ तो नहीं जानता लेकिन धर्म विभाग मंच के पटल से गायब हो गया तो जानकारी मांगी 
बदले मे जो मिला खुद देख ही रहे है 

मेरी मंसा है की श्रीरामचरितमानस पूर्ण करके अपनी आत्मा को शांति दे दें

----------


## draculla

> यह है तरीका किसी को समझाने .............
> 
> मै बहुत कुछ तो नहीं जानता लेकिन धर्म विभाग मंच के पटल से गायब हो गया तो जानकारी मांगी 
> बदले मे जो मिला खुद देख ही रहे है 
> 
> मेरी मंसा है की श्रीरामचरितमानस पूर्ण करके अपनी आत्मा को शांति दे दें


मित्र आप बस थोड़ा इंतजार करें.........आपको आत्मिक शांति अवश्य मिलेगी...
आप नियामक से पूछिए की वे धर्म विभाग का क्या करने वाले है....
यदि वे इसे दोबारा मंच पर नहीं लाने वाले तो आप उन्हें बोले की आपके सूत्रों को आपके इच्छित विभाग में स्थानंतरित कर दें.
इससे आपकी मेहनत बेकार नहीं जायेगी.
आशा करता हूँ की अब आपके जिज्ञासा का समन हो गया होगा.
चिंता ना करे मित्र बड़े बुजुर्गो ने कहा है की चिंता चिता के समान होती है.
चिंता से चतुराई घट जाती है...:)

मैं नियामकों से अनुरोध करता हूँ की वे धर्म विभाग की स्थिति स्पष्ट करे.
धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

[QUOTEमैं नियामकों से अनुरोध करता हूँ की वे धर्म विभाग की स्थिति स्पष्ट करे.
धन्यवाद][/QUOTE]

शायद आपकी बातों से कुछ सीख मिल सके इन सभी लोगो को

----------


## satya_anveshi

स्थिति स्पष्ट कर तो दी है मित्रों, मैंने कहा न कि अभी मॉडरेशन में है और जल्द ही पुनः आ जाएगा।

----------


## Ranveer

> मैंने मुन्नेराजा की बातों का जबाब लिखा था तो मिटाया क्यो गया ...............?
> अपनी गुंडई को बंद करो और मेरी प्रविष्टि को यहाँ पर डालो 
> मुझे प्रतिकृया देखनी है





> बंधु मुन्नेराजा की प्रविष्टि को देख कर बताओ क्या किसी जिम्मेदार पद पर आसीन रहेने वाले गंभीर व्यक्ति की प्रविष्टि लगती है





> शायद आपकी बातों से कुछ सीख मिल सके इन सभी लोगो को


कृपया अभद्र भाषा मे  प्रविष्टियाँ न करें । 
हर सदस्य के रचनात्मक क्रियाकलापों का लेखा जोखा हमारे पास मौजूद है । 
धर्म विभाग को निरंतर विवाद किए जाने की आशंका के कारण अदृश्य किया गया है । 
यदि आप किसी सूत्र को देखना चाहते हैं तो जिम्मेदारी के साथ उचित कारण बताते हुए किसी भी नियामक को संदेश करें ।

----------


## calvitf

> कृपया अभद्र भाषा मे  प्रविष्टियाँ न करें । 
> हर सदस्य के रचनात्मक क्रियाकलापों का लेखा जोखा हमारे पास मौजूद है । 
> धर्म विभाग को निरंतर विवाद किए जाने की आशंका के कारण अदृश्य किया गया है । 
> यदि आप किसी सूत्र को देखना चाहते हैं तो जिम्मेदारी के साथ उचित कारण बताते हुए किसी भी नियामक को संदेश करें ।


19 तारीख के बाद एक और नशीहत भरी प्रविष्टि ............... जो हुकुम मेरे आका :salut:

----------


## calvitf

> स्थिति स्पष्ट कर तो दी है मित्रों, मैंने कहा न कि अभी मॉडरेशन में है और जल्द ही पुनः आ जाएगा।


मित्र मै आपकी बातों से पूर्णरूप से सहमत हूँ

----------


## calvitf

> बंधू धर्म विभाग किसी कारण से बंद कर दिया गया है और उसे मंच पर से हटा भी दिया गया है.
> यह विभाग हमारे काल भाई का पसंदीदा विभाग था....अब उनका चिंतित होना स्वाभाविक है!


सटीक तरीके से समझाई गयी सटीक बात ........... नो दबंगई नो भाषणबाजी 
सम्मान मित्र +++++++++++

----------


## Ranveer

> 19 तारीख के बाद एक और नशीहत भरी प्रविष्टि ............... जो हुकुम मेरे आका :salut:


किसी भी प्रविष्टि के पूर्व ये निश्चित कर लें की जिसे आप बोल रहें हैं उसकी प्रतिक्रिया क्या हो सकती  है । 
प्रबंधन के किसी भी सदस्य को आका कहा जाना सर्वथा उनुपयुक्त है । 
हम हर सदस्य सदस्य की मदद करने के लिए तत्पर हैं जो निर्विवाद रूप से प्रविष्टियाँ करता हो । 
आपकी भाषा मे अनुचित कटाक्ष प्रदर्शित हुआ तथा हो रहा है । 
किसी विभाग के संबंध मे अंतिम  निर्णय प्रशासकों द्वारा लिया जाता है । निश्चित रूप से धर्म विभाग के संबंध मे भी अंतिम निर्णय उनका ही है । 

कृपया भविष्य मे ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ करने से बचें ।

----------


## badboy123455

*सदस्यों की समस्याए सूत्र बंद क्यों हुआ ,मे अब समझ सकता हू ,क्योकि हर इंसान या सदस्य अपनी जगह सही होता हे 
रणवीर जी ने भी गलत नही बोला 
काल जी की भावनाये भी समझ मे आ गयी 
ड्रेकु भाई तो वैसे ही गलत नही बोलते 
पर मेरा तो बस यही कहना हे कोई भी समस्या हो आप लोग 
गुरूजी 
पाथ जी 
बड़े भेया 
नियामक 
इनको पम करे ,तुरंत सोल्व हो जाती हे ,यहा लिखने से हमे कोई लाभ नही होता ,उल्टा सदस्य पर कार्यवाही हो सकती हे 
एक बार यहा लिख डो और फिर पम करो सबको मेरा अपने सदस्य साथियों से यही कहना हे*

----------


## calvitf

> कृपया भविष्य मे ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ करने से बचें ।


इस दुनिया मे भांति भांति के लोग है कोई भनवान तुल्य ,कोई आका, कोई सहयोगी, कोई मित्र , कोई शुभेस्छु 

तो यह सब बाते अगले के बात करने के समय और परिस्थिति पर लागू होता है समय का चक्र किसी के भी हाथ मे नहीं रहता है 

मेरे को जो समझ मे आया सो दिल से कह दिया पद की गरिमा के अनुषार फोरम की तरक्की की ओर सोचे और बढ़े ........... 

हम आपके साथ है ..................

----------


## calvitf

> *सदस्यों की समस्याए सूत्र बंद क्यों हुआ ,मे अब समझ सकता हू ,क्योकि हर इंसान या सदस्य अपनी जगह सही होता हे 
> रणवीर जी ने भी गलत नही बोला 
> काल जी की भावनाये भी समझ मे आ गयी 
> ड्रेकु भाई तो वैसे ही गलत नही बोलते 
> पर मेरा तो बस यही कहना हे कोई भी समस्या हो आप लोग 
> गुरूजी 
> पाथ जी 
> बड़े भेया 
> नियामक 
> ...


बेडु भाई 

आप तो भुक्तभोगी हो अच्छा अनुभव है आपको आपकी राय उत्तम है

----------


## Ranveer

> इस दुनिया मे भांति भांति के लोग है कोई भनवान तुल्य ,कोई आका, कोई सहयोगी, कोई मित्र , कोई शुभेस्छु 
> तो यह सब बाते अगले के बात करने के समय और परिस्थिति पर लागू होता है समय का चक्र किसी के भी हाथ मे नहीं रहता है 
> मेरे को जो समझ मे आया सो दिल से कह दिया पद की गरिमा के अनुषार फोरम की तरक्की की ओर सोचे और बढ़े ........... 
> हम आपके साथ है ..................


किसी भी व्यक्ति  के साथ अभद्रता से बात करने की इजाजत पूरी दुनिया  मे कहीं नहीं है , चाहे दुनिया मे कितने भी प्रकार के लोग हों । 
और 'आका' शब्द तो जमींदारी उन्मूलन के बाद खत्म हो गया । आज के समय मे 'आका' शब्द को कटाक्ष के रूप मे ही लिया जाता है । 
कृपया अपनी प्रविष्टियों पर गौर फरमाये -
1 -बड़ी ज़ोर से मिर्ची आज लगी अभी तक क्या कान मे तेल दाल कर सो रहे थे क्या .......?
2 -अपनी गुंडई को बंद करो और मेरी प्रविष्टि को यहाँ पर डालो 
3 -शायद आपकी बातों से कुछ सीख मिल सके इन सभी लोगो को
मुझे पूरा यकीन है की उपरोक्त प्रविष्टियाँ (एक वयस्क के लिए ) आपके घर या समाज मे मान्य नहीं होंगी ।

----------


## badboy123455

> बेडु भाई 
> 
> आप तो भुक्तभोगी हो अच्छा अनुभव है आपको आपकी राय उत्तम है


*
शुक्रिया मित्र ,आप भी अपनी परेशानी पम द्वारा ही करे यहा ओपन फोरम पर सिर्फ मजे लेते हे सब ,आपको उचित जवाब अवस्य मिलेगा ,मे बस इतना कह सकता हू 
और एक बात और मुन्ना भेया बहुत सीनियर हे उन जेसे नियामक को सिर्फ  "मुन्नेराजा "ऐसे सम्बोधित करना गलत हे ,ये बस मेरा विचार हे आगे आप स्वतंत्र हे ,
*

----------


## calvitf

अगर तीन बातों से कस्ट हुआ है तो उस प्रविष्टि को मिटा दें ...........
कुछ प्रविस्टिया यहा पहले भी मिटाई गयी है मुझे कोई आपत्ति  न होगी 

लेकिन 19 तारीख के बाद आज इतनी जबर्दस्त सक्रियता आज आ गयी ..............कुछ तो बात है

----------


## Ranveer

> अगर तीन बातों से कस्ट हुआ है तो उस प्रविष्टि को मिटा दें ...........
> कुछ प्रविस्टिया यहा पहले भी मिटाई गयी है मुझे कोई आपत्ति  न होगी


धन्यवाद , बात बताने का मकसद केवल आपको उन प्रविष्टियों की समस्या से अवगत कराना था ।

----------


## calvitf

> *
> शुक्रिया मित्र ,आप भी अपनी परेशानी पम द्वारा ही करे यहा ओपन फोरम पर सिर्फ मजे लेते हे सब ,आपको उचित जवाब अवस्य मिलेगा ,मे बस इतना कह सकता हू 
> और एक बात और मुन्ना भेया बहुत सीनियर हे उन जेसे नियामक को सिर्फ  "मुन्नेराजा "ऐसे सम्बोधित करना गलत हे ,ये बस मेरा विचार हे आगे आप स्वतंत्र हे ,
> *


बेडु भाई 
मुन्नेराजा जी की पिछले फोरम से सम्मानित छबि मेरे मानस पटल पर थी और आज अभी है  ............

लेकिन कुछ बाते हमको अखर गयी मैंने बातों का जबाब दिया है न की किसी की व्यक्तित्व  का

----------


## calvitf

> धन्यवाद , बात बताने का मकसद केवल आपको उन प्रविष्टियों की समस्या से अवगत कराना था ।


धन्यवाद के लिए आभार ..............

फिर आधी बात को कोट किया पूरा करना चाहिए था ................. सलाह के लिए गुस्ताखी माफ

----------


## Munneraja

> बेडु भाई 
> मुन्नेराजा जी की पिछले फोरम से सम्मानित छबि मेरे मानस पटल पर थी और आज अभी है  ............
> 
> लेकिन कुछ बाते हमको अखर गयी मैंने बातों का जबाब दिया है न की किसी की व्यक्तित्व  का


आपके प्रश्न का मेरे द्वारा सभी सामान्य सदस्यों के परिप्रेक्ष्य में उत्तर दिया गया था. 
१. आपने उस उत्तर में जिस भाषा का प्रयोग किया वो सिर्फ असंसदीय थी. उत्तर में आपकी भाषा का संतुलन कहीं भी देखने में नहीं आया. किसी कांस्य सदस्य की ऐसी भाषा पढ़ कर कोई भी आपके बारे में अच्छी राय कायम नहीं करेगा. आपके मात्र असंसदीय भाषा से ग्रसित उत्तर पढकर कोई भी सदस्य ये सोचने पर मजबूर होंगे कि प्रबंधन द्वारा आपके सूत्र को हटाने का निर्णय उचित था. मेरा उत्तर पूर्व में बनाए गए विभिन्न धार्मिक सूत्रों पर हुए विवाद को लेकर लिखा गया था और सभी सामान्य सदस्यो के परिप्रेक्ष्य में दिया गया था. यदि आप चाहें तो आपको मेरा वह उत्तर फिर से प्रेषित किया जा सकता है, फिर आप बताइयेगा कि आप उसमे कहाँ हिट किये गए हैं.  
२. मेरे द्वारा दिए गए उत्तर में ऐसा क्या था जो अखर कर आपको इस प्रकार की भाषा लिखने पर मजबूर कर गई. एक सामान्य सी प्रतिक्रिया है - किसी सूत्र का बनाया जाना, प्रबंधन द्वारा उसे हटाया जाना, आपके द्वारा प्रश्न पूछा जाना और प्रबंधन द्वारा कारण बताया जाना. अब आप स्पष्टीकरण दें कि किसी वरिष्ठ एवं प्रबंधन सदस्य को आपके द्वारा जिस भाषा में जवाब दिया गया वो किस प्रतिक्रिया के स्वरूप आया और क्या किसी कांस्य सदस्य के द्वारा यह भाषा सभ्य एवं संतुलन की श्रेणी में आती है ?
३. यदि प्रबंधन के द्वारा जवाब दिया जाता है तो आप जैसे कांस्य सदस्य तक इस प्रकार की भाषा का प्रयोग करते हैं और जवाब नहीं देने पर आप ही क्यों कह देते हैं कि प्रबंधन जवाब नहीं दे कर अपनी मनमानी कर रहा है.
४. यह किस प्रकार की सम्मानित छवि का नाम लिया जा रहा है, जो उत्तर आपने दिया वह इस कथन से कहीं भी बेमेल नजर आता है.
५. इस सूत्र में आपके द्वारा दिए गए जवाब पढ़ने पर उग्रता स्पष्ट नजर आती है. प्रश्न पूछने या मदद हेतु कहने के लिए क्या इस प्रकार की भाषा जरुरी है ?

आपके उचित स्पष्टीकरण का इन्तजार किया जा रहा है.

----------


## ravi chacha

मॉडरेशन की छन्नी में केवल बुरा इरादा अटकता है

----------


## calvitf

> आपके प्रश्न का मेरे द्वारा सभी सामान्य सदस्यों के परिप्रेक्ष्य में उत्तर दिया गया था. 
> 
> आपके उचित स्पष्टीकरण का इन्तजार किया जा रहा है.


मोडेरेशन..... मोडेरेशन..... मोडेरेशन..... अब मोडेरेशन मे सूत्र का दर्शन न होना 

मेरी बातों को कोट करके सभी सामान्य सदस्यों के परिप्रेक्ष्य में उत्तर दिया जाना था या केवल मुझे ही ?

मान्यवर मुझे सही बात को एक समय सीमा मे न बता कर हफ़्तों बाद नियम को समझाने पर क्या प्रतिकृया होगी आप खुद समझ सकते है  
इस सम्बंध मे मैंने 16-9-12 को प्रविष्टि नंबर 54 पर बहुत हल्के फुल्के मिजाज मे एक प्रविस्टी से ही जानकारी प्राप्त करनी चाही थी

दूसरी बात श्रीमान जी मैंने कोई सूत्र नहीं बनाया है यहाँ पर मै बहुत ज्यादा न बोलते हुए यही कहना चाहूँगा की इस तरह का बर्ताव (जो आपकी नज़र मे अससंदीय है ) करने मे क्या एक मात्र अकेले मै ही दोषी हूँ 

एक और बात कभी मै फोरम पर तन्मयता के साथ लगा रहता था परन्तु ............. 

मुझे इस विषय पर अब कोई बात नहीं करनी है अभी तक जितनी बातें हुई है उसका प्रतिफल साकारात्मक नहीं रहा है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बंधु मुन्नेराजा की प्रविष्टि को देख कर बताओ क्या किसी जिम्मेदार पद पर आसीन रहेने वाले गंभीर व्यक्ति की प्रविष्टि लगती है





> यह है तरीका किसी को समझाने .............
> 
> मै बहुत कुछ तो नहीं जानता लेकिन धर्म विभाग मंच के पटल से गायब हो गया तो जानकारी मांगी 
> बदले मे जो मिला खुद देख ही रहे है 
> 
> मेरी मंसा है की श्रीरामचरितमानस पूर्ण करके अपनी आत्मा को शांति दे दें





> 19 तारीख के बाद एक और नशीहत भरी प्रविष्टि ............... जो हुकुम मेरे आका :salut:





> इस दुनिया मे भांति भांति के लोग है कोई भनवान तुल्य ,कोई आका, कोई सहयोगी, कोई मित्र , कोई शुभेस्छु 
> 
> तो यह सब बाते अगले के बात करने के समय और परिस्थिति पर लागू होता है समय का चक्र किसी के भी हाथ मे नहीं रहता है 
> 
> मेरे को जो समझ मे आया सो दिल से कह दिया पद की गरिमा के अनुषार फोरम की तरक्की की ओर सोचे और बढ़े ........... 
> 
> हम आपके साथ है ..................





> अगर तीन बातों से कस्ट हुआ है तो उस प्रविष्टि को मिटा दें ...........
> कुछ प्रविस्टिया यहा पहले भी मिटाई गयी है मुझे कोई आपत्ति  न होगी 
> 
> लेकिन 19 तारीख के बाद आज इतनी जबर्दस्त सक्रियता आज आ गयी ..............कुछ तो बात है





> बेडु भाई 
> मुन्नेराजा जी की पिछले फोरम से सम्मानित छबि मेरे मानस पटल पर थी और आज अभी है  ............
> 
> लेकिन कुछ बाते हमको अखर गयी मैंने बातों का जबाब दिया है न की किसी की व्यक्तित्व  का





> मोडेरेशन..... मोडेरेशन..... मोडेरेशन..... अब मोडेरेशन मे सूत्र का दर्शन न होना 
> 
> मेरी बातों को कोट करके सभी सामान्य सदस्यों के परिप्रेक्ष्य में उत्तर दिया जाना था या केवल मुझे ही ?
> 
> मान्यवर मुझे सही बात को एक समय सीमा मे न बता कर हफ़्तों बाद नियम को समझाने पर क्या प्रतिकृया होगी आप खुद समझ सकते है  
> इस सम्बंध मे मैंने 16-9-12 को प्रविष्टि नंबर 54 पर बहुत हल्के फुल्के मिजाज मे एक प्रविस्टी से ही जानकारी प्राप्त करनी चाही थी
> 
> दूसरी बात श्रीमान जी मैंने कोई सूत्र नहीं बनाया है यहाँ पर मै बहुत ज्यादा न बोलते हुए यही कहना चाहूँगा की इस तरह का बर्ताव (जो आपकी नज़र मे अससंदीय है ) करने मे क्या एक मात्र अकेले मै ही दोषी हूँ 
> 
> ...


क्या हो गया है धवल जी आपको?
कैसी कैसी प्रवृष्टियां  करे जा रहे हैं आप?

*और उस पर तुर्रा यह कि आप रामायण का उद्द्यापन करके अपनी आत्मिक शान्ति चाहते हैं आप?*
*
भाई मेरे जिस ने ५-६ फुट की जीवित इंसान के भीतर  उसको नही देखा/ अनुभव किया , 
तो पत्थर में वह उसको कैसे देख/अनुभव  सकता है?*

आप इस बात से अनुमान लगा ले ..
 अब मेरे से आपका वह उपनाम नही लिखा गया........
 बस आपकी देह का नाम लिखा गया है...... 
राम राम जी.

----------


## calvitf

> क्या हो गया है धवल जी आपको?
> कैसी कैसी प्रवृष्टियां  करे जा रहे हैं आप?


सौ बातों की एक सीधी बात धर्म विभाग को फोरम पर परदर्शित करने बारे मे संछेप में सही जानकारी मालूम करना मुख्य उद्देश्य था और है बस ........ फालतू की अब बात व्योवहार थोथी लगती है

----------


## badboy123455

*इस धर्म विभाग को बंद ही किया जाए /मे हमेशा मेरा मतलब अधिकतर इस धर्म विभाग की वजह से बेन हुआ हू /क्योकि मे हर धर्म की इज्जत करता हू और इस विभाग मे सिर्फ धर्मिक भावनाए आहत की जाती रही हे और की जाती रहेगी /*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *इस धर्म विभाग को बंद ही किया जाए /मे हमेशा मेरा मतलब अधिकतर इस धर्म विभाग की वजह से बेन हुआ हू /क्योकि मे हर धर्म की इज्जत करता हू और इस विभाग मे सिर्फ धर्मिक भावनाए आहत की जाती रही हे और की जाती रहेगी /*


हमे भी पसंद नहीं है   बंद करो इस बिभाग को

----------


## calvitf

> *इस धर्म विभाग को बंद ही किया जाए /मे हमेशा मेरा मतलब अधिकतर इस धर्म विभाग की वजह से बेन हुआ हू /क्योकि मे हर धर्म की इज्जत करता हू और इस विभाग मे सिर्फ धर्मिक भावनाए आहत की जाती रही हे और की जाती रहेगी /*


अब शायद बैन होने की बारी मेरी है ...............
यह विभाग इस समय अदृश्य है .........
देखने दिखाने के लिए आवाज उठाई तो आरोप,प्रत्यारोप का सामना करना पड़ रहा है

----------


## draculla

> अब शायद बैन होने की बारी मेरी है ...............
> यह विभाग इस समय अदृश्य है .........
> देखने दिखाने के लिए आवाज उठाई तो आरोप,प्रत्यारोप का सामना करना पड़ रहा है



बंधू एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ......इस प्रकार के वार्तालाप से कोई कोई लाभ नहीं होगा.
अत: आप थोड़ा सा संयम रखें......जैसा की नियामकों ने कहा है की धर्म विभाग जल्द ही मंच पर होगा.
यदि आप फिर भी संतुष्ट नहीं है तो आप व्यक्तिगत रूप से पाथ जी बातकर के धर्म विभाग के बारे में जानकारी ले सकते है.
लेकिन मैं एक बात बता दूँ की वहाँ से भी वाही जबाब आएगा जो यहाँ मिला है की "कुछ दिनों में धर्म विभाग मंच पर होगा."

दोस्त होने के नाते एक सलाह देना चाहता हूँ की कुछ दिनों के लिए आप फोरम से छुट्टी ले ले.
इससे इस प्रकार की सारी बाते समाप्त हो जायेगा......और एक छुट्टी के बाद आपको एक नयी उर्जा मिलेगी.
तब तक में धर्म विभाग भी मंच पर आ जायेगा.

लेकिन यदि आप अपना सूत्र पूरा करना चाहते हैं तो आप सूत्र को किसी दूसरे विभाग में स्थानांतरित करवा लीजिए और सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाइए.
धन्यवाद

----------


## Munneraja

यह मेरा इस परिप्रेक्ष्य में अंतिम उत्तर है 
१. सदस्य केल्वित जी जाने किस पूर्वाग्रह से बात कर रहे हैं, ये कहते हैं कि उनको हफ़्तों के बाद नियम समझाए जा रहे हैं. ये शायद फोरम पर अच्छा समय बिताने की हामी भरते हैं और एक सूत्र के जरिये अपनी आत्मिक शांति की बात कर रहे हैं. मैं एक और बार यह कह रहा हूँ कि इन्हें अपनी शिकायत के बाद की गई अपनी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ फिर से पढनी चाहिए. सभी  अन्य सदस्य इनके उत्तर को पढकर इन्हें संयत रहने की सलाह दे रहे हैं अतः इन्हें अपने व्यवहार का पुनरावलोकन कर लेना चाहिए.
२. दिनांक १५\९\२०१२ को मुझे प्रबंधन में पदासीन किया गया, अतः मैं उस दिन मात्र फौरी तौर पर फोरम पर रहा, सोलह को मैं छुट्टी पर चला गया और २० को फिर से फोरम पर आया. दिनांक २७ को इनकी प्रविष्टि मेरी नजर में आई और मैंने जवाब दिया जो यहाँ स्थित है 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1566499
सभी पढ़ कर देख सकते हैं कि इस उत्तर में ऐसा क्या था जो केल्वित जी उत्तेजित हो गए और जो उत्तर इन्होने दिया उसे इनकी गलत भाषा के इस्तेमाल के कारण इस सूत्र से हटा कर सुरक्षित कर दिया गया. 
३. एक सूत्र/विभाग को लेकर जिस प्रकार से विवाद उत्पन्न किया जा रहा है वो समझ से परे हैं. सदस्य केल्वित जी को अपनी हठधर्मिता को छोड़ कर फोरम के वातावरण को सामान्य चलने देने में मदद करनी चाहिए. 
४. यह फोरम प्रबंधन का कर्तव्य नहीं है कि वह प्रत्येक सदस्य को फोरम के नियम पढ़ने के लिए नियमित (बारम्बार) प्रविष्टियाँ या संदेश करते रहें. फोरम के सदस्यता फोर्म को भरते समय प्रत्येक सदस्य फोरम के नियम के अनुसार चलने का प्रण लेते हैं. जब सदस्य फोरम के सभी विभाग में भ्रमण करते हैं तो नियम विभाग में एक बार जाकर नियम क्यों नहीं पढते हैं !! जबकि नियम फोरम के सर्वोपरि और सबसे पहले नजर आने वाले विभाग में बना हुआ है.
फिर भी जब कभी सदस्य के द्वारा नियम भंग होता है तो प्रबंधन सदस्य संदेश/प्रविष्टि के द्वारा उनके द्वारा किये गए नियम भंग को सूचित करते हैं और सदस्य को आगाह करते हैं कि ऐसा ना करें. यहाँ सदस्य केल्वित जी को पर्याप्त से अधिक अवसर दिए जा चुके हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *अब शायद बैन होने की बारी मेरी है ...............*
> यह विभाग इस समय अदृश्य है .........
> देखने दिखाने के लिए आवाज उठाई तो आरोप,प्रत्यारोप का सामना करना पड़ रहा है


 कब  शिमला का या हिमालय का टिकट कट जाए वह अब दूर नही .....ऐसे लिखोगे तो वह समय निकट आया समझो,

----------


## calvitf

> बंधू एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ......इस प्रकार के वार्तालाप से कोई कोई लाभ नहीं होगा.
> अत: आप थोड़ा सा संयम रखें......
> 
> दोस्त होने के नाते एक सलाह देना चाहता हूँ की कुछ दिनों के लिए आप फोरम से छुट्टी ले ले.
> इससे इस प्रकार की सारी बाते समाप्त हो जायेगा......और एक छुट्टी के बाद आपको एक नयी उर्जा मिलेगी.
> तब तक में धर्म विभाग भी मंच पर आ जायेगा.


मित्र आज आपकी बात मानते हुए इस वार्तालाप पर बिराम लगा रहा हूँ क्योकि फालतू बकवास से सभी के दिमाग मे दुसित भावनाए ही आएगी और माहौल मे खराबी क्योकि बालहठ नारीहठ और राजहठ के आगे किसी की नहीं चली है मेरी क्या बिसात है  इसलिए इस मुद्दे पर अब केवल चुप्पी इस विषय पर किसी सदस्य को अगर बात करना हो तो पम से कर सकता है   ................... बाकी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र आज आपकी बात मानते हुए इस वार्तालाप पर बिराम लगा रहा हूँ क्योकि फालतू बकवास से सभी के दिमाग मे दुसित भावनाए ही आएगी और माहौल मे खराबी क्योकि बालहठ नारीहठ और राजहठ के आगे किसी की नहीं चली है मेरी क्या बिसात है  इसलिए इस मुद्दे पर अब केवल चुप्पी इस विषय पर किसी सदस्य को अगर बात करना हो तो पम से कर सकता है   ................... बाकी


धवल जी यह आपने अच्छा कार्य किया है....
एक चुप, सौ सुख.

----------


## ravi chacha

> धवल जी यह आपने अच्छा कार्य किया है....
> एक चुप, सौ सुख.


हा हा हा हा ये मन्त्र तो भारत के प्रधनमंत्री  का है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र आज आपकी बात मानते हुए इस वार्तालाप पर बिराम लगा रहा हूँ क्योकि फालतू बकवास से सभी के दिमाग मे दुसित भावनाए ही आएगी और माहौल मे खराबी क्योकि बालहठ नारीहठ और राजहठ के आगे किसी की नहीं चली है मेरी क्या बिसात है  इसलिए इस मुद्दे पर अब केवल चुप्पी इस विषय पर किसी सदस्य को अगर बात करना हो तो पम से कर सकता है   ................... बाकी


http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52

केल्वित जी इस लिंक पे जा के धर्म विभाग का आनंद ले ।

----------


## calvitf

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52
> 
> केल्वित जी इस लिंक पे जा के धर्म विभाग का आनंद ले ।


शुक्रिया के अलावा .................. और कुछ नहीं

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हा हा हा हा ये मन्त्र तो भारत के प्रधनमंत्री  का है


नही जी यह पी.वी. नर्स्नम्हा राव जी का है. 
अल्प मत की सरकार, बिना एक भी प्रेस कोंफ्रेंस के, पूरी अवधि चला कर दिखा दी थी...., 
वही लाये थे मन मोहन सिंह जी को, उनके ही कार्यकाल में यह वित्त मंत्री थे.

----------


## calvitf

> हा हा हा हा ये मन्त्र तो भारत के प्रधनमंत्री  का है





> नही जी यह पी.वी. नर्स्नम्हा राव जी का है. 
> अल्प मत की सरकार, बिना एक भी प्रेस कोंफ्रेंस के, पूरी अवधि चला कर दिखा दी थी...., 
> वही लाये थे मन मोहन सिंह जी को, उनके ही कार्यकाल में यह वित्त मंत्री थे.


चाचा जी मेरी प्रविष्टि मे प्रधान मंत्री 
आपकी भी राय प्रधान मंत्री .............. यानि सरकार चलेगी 
बिरोधी चिललमचिल्ली करते रहेंगे

----------


## kamesh

सभी को प्रणाम
मुझे यह कहना है की सदस्य रोज कोई न कोई नया सूत्र बना रहे हैं जो की पूर्व में बने सूत्रों से मिलते जुलते है,अगर हम सभी उन पुराने सूत्रों में जान डाले जो की कई कई महीनो से बंद पड़े है तो नवीन नवीनता और रचनात्मकता बनी रहेगी,और इस से फोरम में पृष्ठों की संख्या पे भी विराम लगेगा जो की अनावश्यक जगह घेरतें हैं ,मित्रों कई सूत्र तो अय्से हैं की बस एक दो pej  के बाद सूत्र धार ने  सूत्र पे aana ही बंद कर दिया मित्रों सूत्रधार के नाम में क्या रखा है,पैदा करने वाले से पालने वाला बड़ा होता है तो आवो मित्र मुर्छित पड़े सूत्रों में अपनी कलम का जादू डाल के चेतन्य करे
प्रार्थना के साथ
कामेश

----------


## ravi chacha

> सभी को प्रणाम
> मुझे यह कहना है की सदस्य रोज कोई न कोई नया सूत्र बना रहे हैं जो की पूर्व में बने सूत्रों से मिलते जुलते है,अगर हम सभी उन पुराने सूत्रों में जान डाले जो की कई कई महीनो से बंद पड़े है तो नवीन नवीनता और रचनात्मकता बनी रहेगी,और इस से फोरम में पृष्ठों की संख्या पे भी विराम लगेगा जो की अनावश्यक जगह घेरतें हैं ,मित्रों कई सूत्र तो अय्से हैं की बस एक दो pej  के बाद सूत्र धार ने  सूत्र पे aana ही बंद कर दिया मित्रों सूत्रधार के नाम में क्या रखा है,पैदा करने वाले से पालने वाला बड़ा होता है तो आवो मित्र मुर्छित पड़े सूत्रों में अपनी कलम का जादू डाल के चेतन्य करे
> प्रार्थना के साथ
> कामेश


में आप के साथ हु और इसका समर्थन   करता हु :clap:

----------


## calvitf

> सभी को प्रणाम
> मुझे यह कहना है की सदस्य रोज कोई न कोई नया सूत्र बना रहे हैं जो की पूर्व में बने सूत्रों से मिलते जुलते है,अगर हम सभी उन पुराने सूत्रों में जान डाले जो की कई कई महीनो से बंद पड़े है तो नवीन नवीनता और रचनात्मकता बनी रहेगी,और इस से फोरम में पृष्ठों की संख्या पे भी विराम लगेगा जो की अनावश्यक जगह घेरतें हैं ,मित्रों कई सूत्र तो अय्से हैं की बस एक दो pej  के बाद सूत्र धार ने  सूत्र पे aana ही बंद कर दिया मित्रों सूत्रधार के नाम में क्या रखा है,पैदा करने वाले से पालने वाला बड़ा होता है तो आवो मित्र मुर्छित पड़े सूत्रों में अपनी कलम का जादू डाल के चेतन्य करे
> प्रार्थना के साथ
> कामेश





> में आप के साथ हु और इसका समर्थन   करता हु :clap:


कामेश जी आपकी सोंच के साथ मै भी हूँ मेरा भी मानना है की मिलते जुलते सूत्र को अधिक प्रविष्टि वाले सूत्र मे विलय करने पर यह समस्या से निजात पाया जा सकता लेकिन अभी कुछ कहूँगा सारे लोग डंडा लेकर मारने दौड़ पड़ेंगे 

जो काट छांट करनी होती है वह केवल एक विभाग ही है जो ********* है 

चल भाई लगे रहो या तो कहना छोड़ कर भाग जाओगे या कोई समझदार अधिकारी आपका मनोभाव समझ कर कुछ उखाड्वाजि करेगा 
अंत मे मुझे नहीं लगता है की यह काम आसान है .................. मेरी शुभकामनाएँ आपके साथ 
बस पोस्टर चीपकाते रहो  ................

----------


## Kamal Ji

कामेश जी यह सूत्र भी वैसा ही है.

एक सज्जन  aish20rai 
जी करके हैं उक्त आई डी से सूत्र बनाया था बस अब यह जैसे तैसे आगे बढ़े जा रहा है.
पहले पहल किन्हीं के साथ खींच तान हो रही थी पहुंचते पहुँचते बात कहाँ की कहाँ आ गयी.
आब आपने एक सलाह दी है देखे बात क्या बनती है.

----------


## kamesh

> कामेश जी आपकी सोंच के साथ मै भी हूँ मेरा भी मानना है की मिलते जुलते सूत्र को अधिक प्रविष्टि वाले सूत्र मे विलय करने पर यह समस्या से निजात पाया जा सकता लेकिन अभी कुछ कहूँगा सारे लोग डंडा लेकर मारने दौड़ पड़ेंगे 
> 
> जो काट छांट करनी होती है वह केवल एक विभाग ही है जो ********* है 
> 
> चल भाई लगे रहो या तो कहना छोड़ कर भाग जाओगे या कोई समझदार अधिकारी आपका मनोभाव समझ कर कुछ उखाड्वाजि करेगा 
> अंत मे मुझे नहीं लगता है की यह काम आसान है .................. मेरी शुभकामनाएँ आपके साथ 
> बस पोस्टर चीपकाते रहो ................


धवल भैया आप को मेरी बात अच्छी लगी उस के लिए शुक्रिया 
मेरा मानना   है की कर्म किये जा फल की इक्छा न करो
बस 
फल की इक्छा करने पर ही मन को आघ्त लगती है और में फल के बारे में सोचता ही नहीं
आप का स्नेह हमेशा बना रहे मुझ पर

----------


## kamesh

> में आप के साथ हु और इसका समर्थन करता हु :clap:


आप जेसे बुद्धिजीवी अगर मेरा समर्थन कर रहे हैं तो फिर तो समस्याएं अपने आप सुलझ जाएँगी
आप सभी की जय हो

----------


## calvitf

> धवल भैया आप को मेरी बात अच्छी लगी उस के लिए शुक्रिया 
> मेरा मानना   है की कर्म किये जा फल की इक्छा न करो
> बस 
> फल की इक्छा करने पर ही मन को आघ्त लगती है और में फल के बारे में सोचता ही नहीं
> आप का स्नेह हमेशा बना रहे मुझ पर


 मित्र इन दो लाइने हमे कुछ अलग सा बताती है ...........

*काटेहिं पइ कदरी फरइ कोटि जतन कोउ सींच।
बिनय न मान खगेस सुनु डाटेहिं पइ नव नीच॥*

----------


## calvitf

क्या मै प्रबंधन से जुड़े लोगो के सामने कुछ राय रख सकता हु ?

----------


## calvitf

> क्या मै प्रबंधन से जुड़े लोगो के सामने कुछ राय रख सकता हु ?


लिकिन मै यह भी चाहता हूँ की सभी लोग संयम से ही बात करे बात का बतंगड़ न बनाए ...................यह निवेदन है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या मै प्रबंधन से जुड़े लोगो के सामने कुछ राय रख सकता हु ?


अवश्य कहिए, लेकिन अगर आपको लगे कि बात अधिक संवेदनशील हो सकती है और विवाद की आशंका है तो आप अपनी बात शिकायत अथवा संदेश के द्वारा भी कह सकते हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सभी को प्रणाम
> मुझे यह कहना है की सदस्य रोज कोई न कोई नया सूत्र बना रहे हैं जो की पूर्व में बने सूत्रों से मिलते जुलते है,अगर हम सभी उन पुराने सूत्रों में जान डाले जो की कई कई महीनो से बंद पड़े है तो नवीन नवीनता और रचनात्मकता बनी रहेगी,और इस से फोरम में पृष्ठों की संख्या पे भी विराम लगेगा जो की अनावश्यक जगह घेरतें हैं ,मित्रों कई सूत्र तो अय्से हैं की बस एक दो pej  के बाद सूत्र धार ने  सूत्र पे aana ही बंद कर दिया मित्रों सूत्रधार के नाम में क्या रखा है,पैदा करने वाले से पालने वाला बड़ा होता है तो आवो मित्र मुर्छित पड़े सूत्रों में अपनी कलम का जादू डाल के चेतन्य करे
> प्रार्थना के साथ
> कामेश


नमस्कार मित्र ---ये पहले जान ले की फोरम ओर ब्लॉग मैं अंतर है--फोरम मैं सदस्य अपनी बात अपने मत मैं रखते है --ब्लॉग मैं ये सुविधा नहीं रहती --अधिकतर admin के ही विचार मिलते है । 
एक ही विषय पे सदस्यो की वेक्तिग्त राय भिन्न हो सकती है --कुछ अपवादो को छोड़ के==अगर कोई सूत्र बना है ओर उसमे कोई सदस्य को सूत्र निर्माता के विचार पसंद नहीं आ रहे हो--इस स्थिति मैं अगर वो पोस्ट करता है तो विवाद होता है==बेहतर है की सदस्य अपनी बात मंच पे ले जाने के लिये अलग सूत्रो का निर्माण करे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रबंधन से जानना चाहूँगा की अगर नियामक किसी पोस्ट की शिकायत करते है ओर उनकी शिकायत फॉल्स पायी जाती है तो उस स्थिति मैं क्या होता है ??

----------


## nikky0007

नियामक जी मेरी प्रविस्तिया ७६०० थी जो अचानक ७१७६ दिखाई देने लग गयी.ऐसा कैसे हुआ और अगर मेरी प्रविस्तिया डिलीट हुयी है तो कृपया बताये की कौन से सूत्र की प्रविस्तिया डिलीट हुयी है और क्यों

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नियामक जी मेरी प्रविस्तिया ७६०० थी जो अचानक ७१७६ दिखाई देने लग गयी.ऐसा कैसे हुआ और अगर मेरी प्रविस्तिया डिलीट हुयी है तो कृपया बताये की कौन से सूत्र की प्रविस्तिया डिलीट हुयी है और क्यों


निकी जी, क्या आपने अपनी पोस्ट्स में बॉलीवुड कलाकारों की नकली अश्लील फोटोज़ लगाई थी?

----------


## The Hero

> निकी जी, क्या आपने अपनी पोस्ट्स में बॉलीवुड कलाकारों की नकली अश्लील फोटोज़ लगाई थी?


प्रबंधन के उच्चस्तरीय निर्णय का सह्रदय स्वागत करता हूँ |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रबंधन से जानना चाहूँगा की अगर नियामक किसी पोस्ट की शिकायत करते है ओर उनकी शिकायत फॉल्स पायी जाती है तो उस स्थिति मैं क्या होता है ??


बहुत अच्छा सवाल है और नियमन में पारदर्शिता लाने के लिए इसका उत्तर जानना लगभग जरूरी हो जाता है।
यह एक सामान्य परिस्थिति है। इस स्थिति में भी हमेशा की तरह अन्य सभी नियामकों की राय जानी जाती है और उसके बाद बहुमत से फैसला लिया जाता है।
शिकायत गलत पाए जाने पर वही कार्रवाई होती है जो एक सामान्य सदस्य की शिकायत गलत होने पर होती है, मतलब कि पोस्ट यथावत बनी रहती है।
आसान तरीके से समझें.......
जब कोई सामान्य सदस्य शिकायत करता है तब भी तो नियामकों की राय भिन्न हो सकती है। यह उसी प्रकार है, बस अंतर यह है कि इसमें कोई सदस्य इन्वोल्व नहीं है।
इस प्रकार यदि नियामक की शिकायत गलत पाई जाती है तो यह कोई बड़ा इश्यू नहीं बनता है।
उम्मीद करता हूँ आपकी जिज्ञासा शांत हुई होगी।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## The Hero

आज मेरी एक प्रविष्टि साक्षात्कार वाले सूत्र से मिटा दी गयी है |
क्या कोई मुझे बता सकता है किन कारणों से प्रविष्टि को मिटाया गया है ?

----------


## badboy123455

> Originally Posted by guruji  
> मित्रो,
> तुरन्त प्रभाव से प्रसिद्ध व्यक्तियों के नकली चित्र प्रतिबन्धित किए जा रहे हैं। 
> Celebrity fakes banned!
> जहाँ भी ऐसे चित्र दिखें, कृपया शिकायत करके हमारी मदद करें।


*
ये क्या हे बेन भाई ,और जे लिखा कहा हे >>>>??????????????????*

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या कोई मुझे बता सकता है किन कारणों से १५ प्रविष्टि को मिटाया गया है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *
> ये क्या हे बेन भाई ,और जे लिखा कहा हे >>>>??????????????????*


यह नया नियम है बैड भाई..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> निकी जी, क्या आपने अपनी पोस्ट्स में बॉलीवुड कलाकारों की नकली अश्लील फोटोज़ लगाई थी?


मित्र नये नियम का स्वागत है ,,पर सदस्यो ने जब पोस्ट की थी तब ये नियम नहीं था --मेरी एक ऐसी ही पोस्ट पे पाथ जी ने रेपो से नवाजा था --पर अब नियम है तो मानना ही होगा --प्रबंधन से निवेदन है की  ऐसे नियम जब लागू हो तो उससे पहले सदस्यो की मेहनत खोटी करने के लिये उनसे छमा मांगनी चाहिये --ओर ना ही उनकी पोस्ट संख्या को कम करना चाहिये --कम से कम व्यंग तो नहीं करना चाहिये --सदस्यो की मेहनत खोटी करने के कारण छमा मांगने से कोई छोटा नहीं हो जायेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्र नये नियम का स्वागत है ,,पर सदस्यो ने जब पोस्ट की थी तब ये नियम नहीं था --मेरी एक ऐसी ही पोस्ट पे पाथ जी ने रेपो से नवाजा था --पर अब नियम है तो मानना ही होगा --प्रबंधन से निवेदन है की  ऐसे नियम जब लागू हो तो उससे पहले सदस्यो की मेहनत खोटी करने के लिये उनसे छमा मांगनी चाहिये --ओर ना ही उनकी पोस्ट संख्या को कम करना चाहिये --कम से कम व्यंग तो नहीं करना चाहिये --सदस्यो की मेहनत खोटी करने के कारण छमा मांगने से कोई छोटा नहीं हो जायेगा ।


हा हा हा हा :pointlol::rofl: व्यंग  तो आप ने किया है  कलेक्टर की मेहनत हस्ताक्षर करना है -बो कभी किसी मजदूर की मेहनत का अनुभव  नहीं बात सक्ता है 

दोनों में फर्क समझो मित्र

----------


## The Hero

ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ जिनमे पूर्व मे किसी प्रसिद्ध जनोँ के चित्र लगाये गये थे , उन प्रविष्टियोँ को नियामक क्षेत्र के एक विभाग मे संग्रहित कर लिया जाये |
इससे सदस्योँ के द्वारा परिश्रम से की जाने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाये जाने से उनका मनोबल नही गिरेगा |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ जिनमे पूर्व मे किसी प्रसिद्ध जनोँ के चित्र लगाये गये थे , उन प्रविष्टियोँ को नियामक क्षेत्र के एक विभाग मे संग्रहित कर लिया जाये |
> इससे सदस्योँ के द्वारा परिश्रम से की जाने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाये जाने से उनका मनोबल नही गिरेगा |


उचित सुझाव है ।

----------


## Shree Ji

कुछ नवागत और सदस्य अपनी एक ही पोस्ट को कई सूत्रो मे डाल देते हैं 
इसके लिये कोई नियम लागू हो तो नियामक जी कृपया ध्यान दीजिये

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कुछ नवागत और सदस्य अपनी एक ही पोस्ट को कई सूत्रो मे डाल देते हैं 
> इसके लिये कोई नियम लागू हो तो नियामक जी कृपया ध्यान दीजिये


प्रिय मित्र, इसके लिए एक स्वघोषित नियम का प्रावधान है। ये पोस्ट कचरा पोस्ट की श्रेणी में आती है। यदि इस प्रकार की पोस्ट नियामक को नजर आती है अथवा जागरूक सदस्य द्वारा शिकायत करके उस ओर ध्यान दिलाया जाता है तो संबंधित पोस्ट को डिलीट करके पोस्ट करने वाले सदस्य को संदेश भेजा जाता है ताकि वह आगे इस प्रकार की गलती न करे।
यदि आप कहीं ऐसी पोस्ट दिखाई दे तो पोस्ट के नीचे बाईं तरफ दिखाई देने वाले काले तिकोने चिन्ह  को दबाकर अपनी शिकायत हम तक पहुँचाएँ।
धन्यवाद

----------


## ravi chacha

> कुछ नवागत और सदस्य अपनी एक ही पोस्ट को कई सूत्रो मे डाल देते हैं 
> इसके लिये कोई नियम लागू हो तो नियामक जी कृपया ध्यान दीजिये


नवागत हमेशा छोटे बच्चों के समान  चंचल होते है ये तो सामान्य बात है  छोटे बच्चों का दिल नहीं दुखाना चाहिए   कभी में भी नवागत सदस्य था जी

८०% नवागत कुछ करते ही नहीं है २० % नवागत जब भी कुछ अच्छा करने की कोसिश करते है तो सिकायत कर के उनका मनोबल  कम कर देते है

----------


## Shree Ji

Sir
शिकायत के लिये क्या प्र्माण भी देना होता हैं

----------


## Krish13

> Sir
> शिकायत के लिये क्या प्र्माण भी देना होता हैं


जी हाँ मित्र प्रमाण के साथ शिकायत करोगे तो प्रबंधन को कार्यवाही करने मेँ आसानी होगी।

----------


## Shree Ji

> नवागत हमेशा छोटे बच्चों के समान  चंचल होते है ये तो सामान्य बात है  छोटे बच्चों का दिल नहीं दुखाना चाहिए   कभी में भी नवागत सदस्य था जी
> 
> ८०% नवागत कुछ करते ही नहीं है २० % नवागत जब भी कुछ अच्छा करने की कोसिश करते है तो सिकायत कर के उनका मनोबल  कम कर देते है


Dear Sir
मैं आपकी विचार से पुर्णतया सहमत हूँ मैं भी तो नवागत हूँ मैने तो सिर्फ़ सूत्रो कि सुंदरता बनी रहे और भर्मण करने वालो को खीझ या बोरियत महसुस ना हो इसलिये ऐसा विचार किया था गुस्ताखी माफ़ 
और चंचल बच्चों का निगरानी भी तो आप बड़े सदस्यों कि हि जिम्मेदारी हैं

----------


## Krish13

> नवागत हमेशा छोटे बच्चों के समान  चंचल होते है ये तो सामान्य बात है  छोटे बच्चों का दिल नहीं दुखाना चाहिए   कभी में भी नवागत सदस्य था जी
> 
> ८०% नवागत कुछ करते ही नहीं है २० % नवागत जब भी कुछ अच्छा करने की कोसिश करते है तो सिकायत कर के उनका मनोबल  कम कर देते है


हा हा हा आप भी कमाल करते हो रवि बाबु
आपने तो 100% नवागतोँ को कुछ न करने वाला बता दिया फिर ये इतने स्वर्ण, रजत, कांस्य और वरिष्ठ सदस्य कहाँ से पैदा हो गये।

----------


## Shree Ji

श्री मान जी मैने सिर्फ़ नवागतो कि बात नहीं कि है इस कार्य मे सदस्य भी शामिल है आप जरा तकनीकी विभाग का भर्मण कर आये तो मेरी बात भी प्रमाणित हो जायेगी

----------


## ravi chacha

> हा हा हा आप भी कमाल करते हो रवि बाबु
> आपने तो 100% नवागतोँ को कुछ न करने वाला बता दिया फिर ये इतने स्वर्ण, रजत, कांस्य और वरिष्ठ सदस्य कहाँ से पैदा हो गये।


नवागत  जब बड़ा होता है तब बनते ये इतने स्वर्ण, रजत, कांस्य और वरिष्ठ सदस्य भाई और फोरम के नियम भी याद हो जाते है 

कोई सदस्य पैदा होते है फोरम के नियम याद नहीं कर लेगा कुछ समय लगता है और वरिष्ठ सदस्य भी बन जाता है जब तक

----------


## Shree Ji

नियामक जी
सदस्यों की समस्यायें\ मदद\ सुझाव
प्रबंधन से सीधी बात
आपके सुझाव हमारे लिए महत्वपूर्ण हैं आदी सूत्रो पर ताला क्यों लगा हैं ?
कृपया हमें कुछ कहने के लिए कोई एक मंच तो उपलब्ध करवायें

----------


## हिन्दी प्रेमी 1

गुरु भाई ('जी' इसीलिए नहीं लगा रहा हूँ क्यूंकी अपने नाम के आगे खुद 'जी' लगाना ओछी मानसिकता समझता हूँ । ये शब्द संबोधित करने वाले को तय करना होता है की वो 'जी' लगाए या नहीं  )......आपने कई सूत्रों मे कई चित्र प्रदर्शित किए हैं जैसे शालिन चोपड़ा , दीपिका पादुकोण आदि आदि । मै जानना चाहता हूँ की जो इनमे प्रदर्शित चित्रों मे जो आपने अपने साइट की मुहर लगाई है इसका क्या अर्थ है ? क्या आपने खुद वो तस्वीरें खींची हैं ? यदि हाँ तो ठीक है और यदि नहीं तो ऐसा क्यूँ ?

----------


## agyani

> नवागत हमेशा छोटे बच्चों के समान  चंचल होते है ये तो सामान्य बात है  छोटे बच्चों का दिल नहीं दुखाना चाहिए   कभी में भी नवागत सदस्य था जी८०% नवागत कुछ करते ही नहीं है २० % नवागत जब भी कुछ अच्छा करने की कोसिश करते है तो सिकायत कर के उनका मनोबल  कम कर देते है


चाचा जी आपने बिल्कुल सही लिखा है।यह मेरी आपबीती है।

----------


## Shree Ji

नियामको व प्रबंधक जी से आग्रह
विषय : एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन 
पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य
 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे के नियम मे संशोधन हेतू 
आपसे आग्र्ह हैं अगर संभव हो तो इस नियम कि कठोरता कुछ कम की जाए 
कारण : मेरे जैसे कुछ सदस्य केवल सामान्य विभाग मे हि विचरण करते हैं खासकर तकनीकी विभाग मे और इस विभाग मे सलाह्कारों कि उपस्थिती कम होती हैं जो हमारी समस्या सुलझाते हैं और हम उनको इस कार्य के लिए धन्यवाद स्वरूप रेपुटेशन प्वाइंट इस नियम कि वजह से चाह्कर भी नहीं दे पाते हैं आपसे आग्र्ह हैं कि सलाह्कारों के उत्साह वर्धन और निरंतर दुसरो की मदद करते रहने को प्रेरित करने के लिए इस नियम पर दोबारा विचार करे
(यह मेरा सुझाव मात्र हैं कृपया अन्यथा ना ले )


जो भी सदस्य मेरे इस सुझाव से सहमत हो तो इस विषय पर अपनी राय जरुर दर्ज करें

----------


## ravi chacha

> नियामको व प्रबंधक जी से आग्रह
> विषय : एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन 
> पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य
>  सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे के नियम मे संशोधन हेतू 
> आपसे आग्र्ह हैं अगर संभव हो तो इस नियम कि कठोरता कुछ कम की जाए 
> कारण : मेरे जैसे कुछ सदस्य केवल सामान्य विभाग मे हि विचरण करते हैं खासकर तकनीकी विभाग मे और इस विभाग मे सलाह्कारों कि उपस्थिती कम होती हैं जो हमारी समस्या सुलझाते हैं और हम उनको इस कार्य के लिए धन्यवाद स्वरूप रेपुटेशन प्वाइंट इस नियम कि वजह से चाह्कर भी नहीं दे पाते हैं आपसे आग्र्ह हैं कि सलाह्कारों के उत्साह वर्धन और निरंतर दुसरो की मदद करते रहने को प्रेरित करने के लिए इस नियम पर दोबारा विचार करे
> (यह मेरा सुझाव मात्र हैं कृपया अन्यथा ना ले )
> 
> 
> जो भी सदस्य मेरे इस सुझाव से सहमत हो तो इस विषय पर अपनी राय जरुर दर्ज करें


प्रिय मित्रों अब सभी सदस्यों की रेपुटेशन पावर की अधिकतम सीमा को समान करके इसे 50 अंक पर स्थिर कर दिया गया है |इसके अतिरिक्त अब आप प्रतिदिन 7 अधिकतम सदस्यों को रेपुटेशन दे सकेंगे तथा एक ही सदस्य को पुनः रेपुटेशन देने के लिए कम से कम 7 अन्य सदस्यों को रेपुटेशन देना आवश्यक होगा |
धन्यवाद |

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...11#post1421811

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

> नियामको व प्रबंधक जी से आग्रह
> विषय : एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन 
> पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य
> सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे के नियम मे संशोधन हेतू 
> आपसे आग्र्ह हैं अगर संभव हो तो इस नियम कि कठोरता कुछ कम की जाए 
> कारण : मेरे जैसे कुछ सदस्य केवल सामान्य विभाग मे हि विचरण करते हैं खासकर तकनीकी विभाग मे और इस विभाग मे सलाह्कारों कि उपस्थिती कम होती हैं जो हमारी समस्या सुलझाते हैं और हम उनको इस कार्य के लिए धन्यवाद स्वरूप रेपुटेशन प्वाइंट इस नियम कि वजह से चाह्कर भी नहीं दे पाते हैं आपसे आग्र्ह हैं कि सलाह्कारों के उत्साह वर्धन और निरंतर दुसरो की मदद करते रहने को प्रेरित करने के लिए इस नियम पर दोबारा विचार करे
> (यह मेरा सुझाव मात्र हैं कृपया अन्यथा ना ले )
> 
> 
> जो भी सदस्य मेरे इस सुझाव से सहमत हो तो इस विषय पर अपनी राय जरुर दर्ज करें


मित्र आपकी रेपू पॉवर  कितनी है......????????????????

----------


## Shree Ji

"एक
ही सदस्य को पुनः रेपुटेशन देने के लिए कम
से कम 7 अन्य सदस्यों को रेपुटेशन
देना आवश्यक होगा "

मित्र मेरे विचार से तो नियम थोड़ा और कठोर हो गया हैं  मेरा सुझाव अन्य सदस्य को रेपुटेशन देने कि अनिवार्यता समाप्त करने बारे मे हैं
(अगर इस नियम के पिछे कोइ विशेष कारण हैं तो कृपया मार्गदर्शन करें )

----------


## ravi chacha

> "एक
> ही सदस्य को पुनः रेपुटेशन देने के लिए कम
> से कम 7 अन्य सदस्यों को रेपुटेशन
> देना आवश्यक होगा "
> 
> मित्र मेरे विचार से तो नियम थोड़ा और कठोर हो गया हैं  मेरा सुझाव अन्य सदस्य को रेपुटेशन देने कि अनिवार्यता समाप्त करने बारे मे हैं


मित्र ये नियम अच्छा है

----------


## Shree Ji

अगर इस नियम के पिछे कोइ विशेष कारण हैं तो कृपया मार्गदर्शन करें

----------


## ravi chacha

> अगर इस नियम के पिछे कोइ विशेष कारण हैं तो कृपया मार्गदर्शन करें


मित्र नवागत  के हितों को देख कर ये नियम बना है 

उदाहरण--  मेरे ५ मित्र है   में रोज मित्रों को ही देनाचाहता हु नुकसान  -नवागत-को रिपु प्राप्त  नहीं होती है और इनका मनोबल कम होता है 

नये नियमों  के अनुसार -  हमें २ अन्य सदस्य को भी देना पड़ेगी

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

> मित्र नवागत के हितों को देख कर ये नियम बना है 
> 
> उदाहरण-- मेरे ५ मित्र है में रोज मित्रों को ही देनाचाहता हु नुकसान -नवागत-को रिपु प्राप्त नहीं होती है और इनका मनोबल कम होता है 
> 
> नये नियमों के अनुसार - हमें २ अन्य सदस्य को भी देना पड़ेगी



अगर सात मित्र हैं तो??????

----------


## Shree Ji

आपके विचार से जो 80% नवागत कुछ नहीं करते ( रवी जी के अनुसार )उनको भी रेपुटेशन दे 
मेरे ख्याल से तो ये कुछ एसा हो गया की राह चलते हुये हर एक को सलाम ठोकते चलो 
मित्र ये तो सजा हो गई

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपके विचार से जो 80% नवागत कुछ नहीं करते उनको भी रेपुटेशन दे 
> मेरे ख्याल से तो ये कुछ एसा हो गया की राह चलते हुये हर एक को सलाम ठोकते चलो 
> मित्र ये तो सजा हो गई


*मित्र २०% तो योगदान  करते है इनमे से एक आप भी हो जो अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो लेकिन अभी आप का एक ग्रीन डोट है प्रबंधन  सभी के हित की रक्षा  करने के लिये तत्पर  है*

----------


## alymax

बिजिटर  मैसेज नही लिख पा रहा हु मद्त कीजिए

----------


## ravi chacha

> बिजिटर  मैसेज नही लिख पा रहा हु मद्त कीजिए


बिजिटर मैसेज में क्या समस्या  है मित्र ?

----------


## Munneraja

> बिजिटर  मैसेज नही लिख पा रहा हु मद्त कीजिए


मुझे तो आपके यहाँ कोई परेशानी नजर नहीं आई 
एक बार अपने कंप्यूटर में नेट की टेम्परेरी फ़ाइल एवं कुकीज को मिटा दीजिए 
कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट कीजिये 
फिर भी काम ना हो तो शिकायत कीजियेगा 
आपके एकाउंट सेटिंग को रीसेट कर दिया जायेगा

----------


## alymax

> बिजिटर मैसेज में क्या समस्या  है मित्र ?


चाचा जी postingकरता हु तो administetarदिखाई दे रहा है

----------


## Krish13

> चाचा जी postingकरता हु तो administetarदिखाई दे रहा है


मित्र administetar दिखने के बाद भी विजिटर संदेश छप चुका होता है आप दुबारा चेक करके देखिये।

----------


## alymax

> मित्र administetar दिखने के बाद भी विजिटर संदेश छप चुका होता है आप दुबारा चेक करके देखिये।


मै भी चेक करता हु

----------


## हिन्दी प्रेमी 1

> गुरु भाई ('जी' इसीलिए नहीं लगा रहा हूँ क्यूंकी अपने नाम के आगे खुद 'जी' लगाना ओछी मानसिकता समझता हूँ । ये शब्द संबोधित करने वाले को तय करना होता है की वो 'जी' लगाए या नहीं  )......आपने कई सूत्रों मे कई चित्र प्रदर्शित किए हैं जैसे शालिन चोपड़ा , दीपिका पादुकोण आदि आदि । मै जानना चाहता हूँ की जो इनमे प्रदर्शित चित्रों मे जो आपने अपने साइट की मुहर लगाई है इसका क्या अर्थ है ? क्या आपने खुद वो तस्वीरें खींची हैं ? यदि हाँ तो ठीक है और यदि नहीं तो ऐसा क्यूँ ?


लगता है गुरु भाई कल्टी मारकर निकल गए  । 
भाई , गलत तो गलत है । अब दूसरे के खींचे गए फोटो को अपनी मुहर लगाकर दिखाना सही तो नहीं कहा जा सकता । 
खैर , मेरी शुभकामना तुम्हारे साथ है । 
हम भी प्रस्तुत किए गए चित्र से केवल नयन सुख ही लेते हैं ।

----------


## The Hero

> गुरु भाई ('जी' इसीलिए नहीं लगा रहा हूँ क्यूंकी अपने नाम के आगे खुद 'जी' लगाना ओछी मानसिकता समझता हूँ । ये शब्द संबोधित करने वाले को तय करना होता है की वो 'जी' लगाए या नहीं  )......आपने कई सूत्रों मे कई चित्र प्रदर्शित किए हैं जैसे शालिन चोपड़ा , दीपिका पादुकोण आदि आदि । मै जानना चाहता हूँ की जो इनमे प्रदर्शित चित्रों मे जो आपने अपने साइट की मुहर लगाई है इसका क्या अर्थ है ? क्या आपने खुद वो तस्वीरें खींची हैं ? यदि हाँ तो ठीक है और यदि नहीं तो ऐसा क्यूँ ?


मै स्वयं इन प्रश्नों के उत्तर पढने को उत्सुक हूँ |

----------


## ashwanimale

इंतजार करना पड़ सकता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

ये एक गम्भीर  समस्या है   फोरम की  प्रबन्धन  से अनुरोध  है   इसे अति सिघ्र  ठीक किया जाये 

*This forum requires that you wait 25 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.*

दिन भर ३०० से ४००   बार मेरे सामने आती है   और मेरा समय खराब होता है और इसे बार बार देख मेरा दिमागी  संतुलन  बिगड़ने  लगा है

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र रवि जी ये विषय कई बार उठाया जा चूका हे 
प्रबंधन का कहना हे ,
समय कम करने से स्पाम पोस्ट बढती हे 
हालाकि एक ही पोस्ट आप स्पाम करते हे तो पांच मिनिट रुकना पड़ता हे 

आगे में आपके साथ हू*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मित्र रवि जी ये विषय कई बार उठाया जा चूका हे 
> प्रबंधन का कहना हे ,
> समय कम करने से स्पाम पोस्ट बढती हे 
> हालाकि एक ही पोस्ट आप स्पाम करते हे तो पांच मिनिट रुकना पड़ता हे 
> 
> आगे में आपके साथ हू*


भाई यदि हम सभी सक्रीय सदस्य एक साथ निबेदन करे तो - प्रबन्धन को इसका  समय कम करना ही होगा

----------


## The Hero

कॉपी पेस्ट करने वालों के लिये ये एक समस्या है परन्तु फोरम के लिये ये एक अच्छा सन्देश है |

----------


## badboy123455

> कॉपी पेस्ट करने वालों के लिये ये एक समस्या है परन्तु फोरम के लिये ये एक अच्छा सन्देश है |


*मित्र कोपी पेस्ट नही आप चित्र भी पोस्ट करे तो ये होता हे ,ड्रॉप बॉक्स द्वारा 
*

----------


## The Hero

> *मित्र कोपी पेस्ट नही आप चित्र भी पोस्ट करे तो ये होता हे ,ड्रॉप बॉक्स द्वारा 
> *


ये पुनः प्रविष्टि करने एक न्यूनतम समय सीमा है अन्यथा पुन्र्प्रविष्ट होने की समस्या होती है |

----------


## badboy123455

> ये पुनः प्रविष्टि करने एक न्यूनतम समय सीमा है अन्यथा पुन्र्प्रविष्ट होने की समस्या होती है |


*मित्र पुन्न प्रविष्टि हेतु पांच मिनिट निर्धारित होती हे ,एक चित्र डालने के बाद आप पांच मिनिट तक व्ही चित्र नही डाल सकते*

----------


## The Hero

> *मित्र पुन्न प्रविष्टि हेतु पांच मिनिट निर्धारित होती हे ,एक चित्र डालने के बाद आप पांच मिनिट तक व्ही चित्र नही डाल सकते*


मुझे वर्तमान समय में चित्र प्रविष्ट करने के सम्बन्ध में जानकारी नहीं है |

----------


## calvitf

मै जानना चाहता हूँ की कोई सदस्य अपनी सारी प्रविष्टि को हटवा कर सदा के लिए नवागत बन सकता है ?

----------


## calvitf

> मै जानना चाहता हूँ की कोई सदस्य अपनी सारी प्रविष्टि को हटवा कर सदा के लिए नवागत बन सकता है ?


अरे कोई मेरी बात का जबाब क्यों नहीं देता है ...................?

----------


## satya_anveshi

धवल जी आपकी बात सुन ली गई है। जवाब के लिए कृपया थोड़ा इंतजार कीजिए।

----------


## calvitf

> धवल जी आपकी बात सुन ली गई है। जवाब के लिए कृपया थोड़ा इंतजार कीजिए।


शुक्रिया बंधु ..........

एक आप ही हो की हर मोड पर मेरी बांतों सुनते और समझते हो

----------


## Munneraja

> मै जानना चाहता हूँ की कोई सदस्य अपनी सारी प्रविष्टि को हटवा कर सदा के लिए नवागत बन सकता है ?


मुझे खेद है बंधु 
यह सुविधा नहीं दी जा सकती है

----------


## The Hero

> मुझे खेद है बंधु 
> यह सुविधा नहीं दी जा सकती है


मुन्नेराजा , जब ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ गुप्त रूप से मिटाई जा सकती हैँ तो अन्य सदस्योँ के साथ ऐसा सौतेला व्यवहार क्योँ ?

----------


## Krish13

> मुझे खेद है बंधु 
> यह सुविधा नहीं दी जा सकती है


नमस्कार बड़े भैया......
क्या कोई सदस्य नवागत बनने के लिये अपनी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ किसी अन्य मित्र के खाते मेँ स्थानांतरित करवा सकता है?

----------


## calvitf

चलो कोई  तो है रास्ता  बताने वाला .........आप दोनों धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नमस्कार बड़े भैया......
> क्या कोई सदस्य नवागत बनने के लिये अपनी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ किसी अन्य मित्र के खाते मेँ स्थानांतरित करवा सकता है?


जी नहीं,
कृष जी यह संभव नहीं है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रिय हीरो जी, क्या आप ठाकुर जी की प्रोफाइल का लिंक दे सकते हैं?

----------


## calvitf

> नमस्कार बड़े भैया......
> क्या कोई सदस्य नवागत बनने के लिये अपनी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ किसी अन्य मित्र के खाते मेँ स्थानांतरित करवा सकता है?





> जी नहीं,
> कृष जी यह संभव नहीं है।


आँय ............

भूतपूर्व और वर्तमान नियामक की बातों मे विरोधाभाष ......................?:mepullhair::mepullhair::me  pullhair:

----------


## The Hero

> प्रिय हीरो जी, क्या आप ठाकुर जी की प्रोफाइल का लिंक दे सकते हैं?


प्रिय बेनटेन जी , ये कार्य तो आप स्वयं भी कर सकते हैँ |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय बेनटेन जी , ये कार्य तो आप स्वयं भी कर सकते हैँ |


मेरे मोबाइल से हो नहीं रहा है, जावा स्क्रिप्ट ढंग से कार्य नहीं करती। कृपया आप मेरे लिए यह कार्य कर दें।

----------


## calvitf

लो जी .................

http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=125990

----------


## The Hero

> मेरे मोबाइल से हो नहीं रहा है, जावा स्क्रिप्ट ढंग से कार्य नहीं करती। कृपया आप मेरे लिए यह कार्य कर दें।


प्रिय बेनटेन जी , ठाकुर जी की आई डी एवं प्रविष्टियोँ को गुप्त रूप से मिटाया जा चुका है |

----------


## calvitf

> लो जी .................
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=125990





> प्रिय बेनटेन जी , ठाकुर जी की आई डी एवं प्रविष्टियोँ को गुप्त रूप से मिटाया जा चुका है |


अरे ये वो वाले THAKUR JI की बात कर रहे है मैंने चौहान जी को समझा था ...............सॉरी

----------


## The Hero

> लो जी .................
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=125990


प्रिय धवल जी , ये वो नही हैँ , मै पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी की बात कर रहा हूँ |

----------


## calvitf

> प्रिय धवल जी , ये वो नही हैँ , मै पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी की बात कर रहा हूँ |


थोड़ी गलतफहमी हो गयी ..................थी

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अरे ये वो वाले THAKUR JI की बात कर रहे है मैंने चौहान जी को समझा था ...............सॉरी


ही हा हा हा
धवल भाई आप भी...........
:rofl:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय बेनटेन जी , ठाकुर जी की आई डी एवं प्रविष्टियोँ को गुप्त रूप से मिटाया जा चुका है |


हम्म...........
धन्यवाद!
क्या ठाकुर जी फोरम विरोधी हो गए थे? अथवा अन्य किसी तरीके से फोरम को नुकसान पहुँचा सकते थे? आपको क्या लगता है, किस कारण उनकी आईडी को डिलीट किया गया?

----------


## The Hero

> हम्म...........
> धन्यवाद!
> क्या ठाकुर जी फोरम विरोधी हो गए थे? अथवा अन्य किसी तरीके से फोरम को नुकसान पहुँचा सकते थे? आपको क्या लगता है, किस कारण उनकी आईडी को डिलीट किया गया?


इन प्रश्नोँ के उत्तर प्रशासक जी से बेहतर कौन दे सकता है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> इन प्रश्नोँ के उत्तर प्रशासक जी से बेहतर कौन दे सकता है |


परंतु मैं आपसे जानना चाहता हूँ। आपके दृष्टिकोण से क्या कारण हो सकते हैं?

----------


## Munneraja

> मुन्नेराजा , जब ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ गुप्त रूप से मिटाई जा सकती हैँ तो अन्य सदस्योँ के साथ ऐसा सौतेला व्यवहार क्योँ ?


अब आप सिद्ध कीजिये कि फोरम पर यह कार्य हुआ है कि ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ गुप्त रूप से मिटाई गई हैं, पूरे तथ्य स्पष्ट कीजिये कि कब और किसने यह कार्य किया है.



> नमस्कार बड़े भैया......
> क्या कोई सदस्य नवागत बनने के लिये अपनी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ किसी अन्य मित्र के खाते मेँ स्थानांतरित करवा सकता है?


अनुज, इस प्रकार से तो एक गलत स्पर्धा सी चल पड़ेगी कि प्रविष्टियों को अन्य किसी आईडी में मिला दिया जाए

----------


## Munneraja

> मुन्नेराजा , जब ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ गुप्त रूप से मिटाई जा सकती हैँ तो अन्य सदस्योँ के साथ ऐसा सौतेला व्यवहार क्योँ ?





> इन प्रश्नोँ के उत्तर प्रशासक जी से बेहतर कौन दे सकता है |


आपकी दोनो प्रविष्टियों में जबर्दस्त विरोधाभास है 
एक में आप स्पष्ट कर रहे हैं कि ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियों को मिटाया जा चुका है अर्थात आप एकदम आश्वस्त हैं 
और दूसरी प्रविष्टि में आप ने अपने कंधे झटक कर प्रशासक जी पर टाल दिया है 

आप को हिदायत दी जाती है कि फोरम को अस्थिर करने की कोशिश करना बंद कर दीजिए 
आप ने इस आईडी से पदार्पण ही विवादित रूप से किया था और अब भी अपने को दुष्प्रचार में लिप्त कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662887

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662901

प्रिय सदस्य "the hero"

आप या तो इन प्रविष्टियों में पूछे गए तथ्य स्पष्ट कीजिये 
अथवा 
अपनी इन प्रविष्टियों के लिए बिना शर्त खेद व्यक्त कीजिये 
और या फिर 
नियमानुसार कार्यवाही के लिए तैयार रहिये

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपकी दोनो प्रविष्टियों में जबर्दस्त विरोधाभास है 
> एक में आप स्पष्ट कर रहे हैं कि ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियों को मिटाया जा चुका है अर्थात आप एकदम आश्वस्त हैं 
> और दूसरी प्रविष्टि में आप ने अपने कंधे झटक कर प्रशासक जी पर टाल दिया है 
> 
> आप को हिदायत दी जाती है कि फोरम को अस्थिर करने की कोशिश करना बंद कर दीजिए 
> आप ने इस आईडी से पदार्पण ही विवादित रूप से किया था और अब भी अपने को दुष्प्रचार में लिप्त कर रहे हैं.


ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियों को मिटाया जा चुका है ये तो हमे पता नहीं है   लेकिन  ठाकुर जी की आईडी को मिटाया जा चुका है इस बात से में एकदम आश्वस्त हैं  

इसके आगे हमें कुछ पाता नहीं है

----------


## Munneraja

> ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियों को मिटाया जा चुका है ये तो हमे पता नहीं है   लेकिन  ठाकुर जी की आईडी को मिटाया जा चुका है इस बात से में एकदम आश्वस्त हैं  
> 
> इसके आगे हमें कुछ पाता नहीं है


प्रिय रवि जी 
प्रश्न आपसे नहीं 
अपितु "द हीरो" जी से किया गया है

----------


## Krish13

> अनुज, इस प्रकार से तो एक गलत स्पर्धा सी चल पड़ेगी कि प्रविष्टियों को अन्य किसी आईडी में मिला दिया जाए


जानकारी देने के लिये आपका आभार।

----------


## The Hero

> आपकी दोनो प्रविष्टियों में जबर्दस्त विरोधाभास है 
> एक में आप स्पष्ट कर रहे हैं कि ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियों को मिटाया जा चुका है अर्थात आप एकदम आश्वस्त हैं 
> और दूसरी प्रविष्टि में आप ने अपने कंधे झटक कर प्रशासक जी पर टाल दिया है 
> 
> आप को हिदायत दी जाती है कि फोरम को अस्थिर करने की कोशिश करना बंद कर दीजिए 
> आप ने इस आईडी से पदार्पण ही विवादित रूप से किया था और अब भी अपने को दुष्प्रचार में लिप्त कर रहे हैं.


मुन्नेराजा , विरोधाभास आपको हो रहा है |
मुझे मात्र इतनी जानकारी है की ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियोँ को गुप्त रूप से मिटाया गया है |
क्योँ मिटाया गया इसकी जानकारी प्रशासक एवं प्रबंधन सदस्य ही दे सकते हैँ | 
मैने फोरम को अस्थिर नही किया है , जो सत्य है मात्र वही लिखा है |
सत्य कडुवा ही होता है जो हर व्यक्ति सहन नही कर सकता है |
सत्य लिखना आपके दृष्टिकोण से विवाद होगा |

----------


## ravi chacha

> प्रिय रवि जी 
> प्रश्न आपसे नहीं 
> अपितु "द हीरो" जी से किया गया है


हमें माफ़ करना बड़े भाई    थोड़ी सी जानकारी  थी मेरे पास इसलिए  बता दी थी   हमें इस बीच में नहीं आना था अफ़सोस  है इसका हमें

मेने अंतिम  बार thakur ji - 31-03-2011 09:03 AM  को बात की थी

----------


## Munneraja

> मुन्नेराजा , विरोधाभास आपको हो रहा है |
> मुझे मात्र इतनी जानकारी है की ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियोँ को गुप्त रूप से मिटाया गया है |
> क्योँ मिटाया गया इसकी जानकारी प्रशासक एवं प्रबंधन सदस्य ही दे सकते हैँ | 
> मैने फोरम को अस्थिर नही किया है , जो सत्य है मात्र वही लिखा है |
> सत्य कडुवा ही होता है जो हर व्यक्ति सहन नही कर सकता है |
> सत्य लिखना आपके दृष्टिकोण से विवाद होगा |


मात्र जानकारी को इतने आश्वस्त तरीके से नहीं लिखा जाता है हीरो जी 
और आप यह सत्य सहन करने की सीमा पार कर चुके हैं 
तभी आप अक्सर फोरम पर अफवाह फैलाने का कार्य करते हैं कि इस प्रकार हुआ और उस प्रकार से हुआ 
और किसी ने तो यह बात यहाँ नहीं उडाई है 
आप क्यों उड़ा रहे हैं
यदि यह सत्य है तो सिद्ध कीजिये 
इसका मतलब आपके पास इसके सुबूत हैं

----------


## calvitf

> ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियों को मिटाया जा चुका है ये तो हमे पता नहीं है   लेकिन  ठाकुर जी की आईडी को मिटाया जा चुका है इस बात से में एकदम आश्वस्त हैं  
> 
> इसके आगे हमें कुछ पाता नहीं है


ये तथ्य पुराने सदस्यो से छुपा नहीं है .............
जब आई डी नहीं रही तो प्रविष्टि को कौन सँजो कर रखता है

----------


## The Hero

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662887
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662901
> 
> प्रिय सदस्य "the hero"
> 
> आप या तो इन प्रविष्टियों में पूछे गए तथ्य स्पष्ट कीजिये 
> अथवा 
> अपनी इन प्रविष्टियों के लिए बिना शर्त खेद व्यक्त कीजिये 
> ...


मुन्नेराजा , साक्षात्कार सूत्र का प्रष्ठ क्रमाँक 6 पढ़ लो , आपको उत्तर मिल जायेगा |
ठाकुर जी के प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाई गई हैँ ये उस सूत्र पर स्पष्ट रूप से दिख जायेगा |

----------


## Munneraja

> हमें माफ़ करना बड़े भाई    थोड़ी सी जानकारी  थी मेरे पास इसलिए  बता दी थी   हमें इस बीच में नहीं आना था अफ़सोस  है इसका हमें


अनुज, जानकारी और ठोस तथ्य में बहुत फर्क होता है 
किसी समय जब "द हीरो" ने इस आईडी से पदार्पण किया था तो खुद को ही ठाकुर जी बता रहे थे 
और आज ये कहते हैं कि उनकी प्रविष्टियों को गुप्त रूप से मिटा दिया गया था 
क्योंकि यह सिद्ध हो चुका है कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं है

----------


## ravi chacha

> मुन्नेराजा , विरोधाभास आपको हो रहा है |
> मुझे मात्र इतनी जानकारी है की ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियोँ को गुप्त रूप से मिटाया गया है |
> क्योँ मिटाया गया इसकी जानकारी प्रशासक एवं प्रबंधन सदस्य ही दे सकते हैँ | 
> मैने फोरम को अस्थिर नही किया है , जो सत्य है मात्र वही लिखा है |
> सत्य कडुवा ही होता है जो हर व्यक्ति सहन नही कर सकता है |
> सत्य लिखना आपके दृष्टिकोण से विवाद होगा |


मित्र ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टि मात्र २०-२५ थी मेने देखा है   इस पर विवाद करना ठीक नहीं है और पुराने फोरम पर जो भी रहा हो किसी भी सदस्य की प्रविष्टि  नहीं बची थी

----------


## Munneraja

> ये तथ्य पुराने सदस्यो से छुपा नहीं है .............
> जब आई डी नहीं रही तो प्रविष्टि को कौन सँजो कर रखता है


आईडी मिटने पर प्रविष्टियाँ स्वतः मिट जाती हैं 
जब यह फोरम खराब हुआ था तब उनकी आईडी भी खत्म हो गई थी और फिर उन्होंने दोबारा चालू नहीं की. 
लेकिन इस बात को बिना किसी मतलब के उछालना और बार बार उछालना किस बात की तरफ इशारा करता है 



> मुन्नेराजा , साक्षात्कार सूत्र का प्रष्ठ क्रमाँक 6 पढ़ लो , आपको उत्तर मिल जायेगा |
> ठाकुर जी के प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाई गई हैँ ये उस सूत्र पर स्पष्ट रूप से दिख जायेगा |


ठीक है 
मैंने पूरा पेज क्रमांक ६ पढ़ लिया है 
आप बताइये कि कहाँ लिखा है ...
लिंक दीजिए

----------


## The Hero

> मात्र जानकारी को इतने आश्वस्त तरीके से नहीं लिखा जाता है हीरो जी 
> और आप यह सत्य सहन करने की सीमा पार कर चुके हैं 
> तभी आप अक्सर फोरम पर अफवाह फैलाने का कार्य करते हैं कि इस प्रकार हुआ और उस प्रकार से हुआ 
> और किसी ने तो यह बात यहाँ नहीं उडाई है 
> आप क्यों उड़ा रहे हैं
> यदि यह सत्य है तो सिद्ध कीजिये 
> इसका मतलब आपके पास इसके सुबूत हैं


मुन्नेराजा , ये कोई अफवाह नही है |
ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ एवं आई डी को मिटाया गया है , ये बात सत्य है |
यदि नही मिटाया गया है तो आप साक्ष्य प्रस्तुत करो |

----------


## Munneraja

> मुन्नेराजा , ये कोई अफवाह नही है |
> ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ एवं आई डी को मिटाया गया है , ये बात सत्य है |
> यदि नही मिटाया गया है तो आप साक्ष्य प्रस्तुत करो |


श्रीमान "द हीरो" जी 
आप उलटे चल रहे हैं 
और ना सिर्फ व्यर्थ विवाद को तूल दे रहे हैं अपितु असत्य को सत्य सिद्ध करने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं 
जब कोई कार्य हुआ ही नहीं तो वो सिध्द नहीं हो सकता है 
यह इस संदर्भ में अंतिम प्रविष्टि है 
यदि आपने अब भी अपनी इन प्रविष्टियों के लिए तुरंत में खेद नहीं जताया तो आप "व्यर्थ में विवाद एवं अफवाह हेतु" फोरम पर बैन कर दिए जायेंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.p...itor_messaging

Attachment 671589

ये देखो  अंतिम शब्द थे  ठाकुर जी  के

----------


## Munneraja

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.p...itor_messaging
> 
> Attachment 671589
> 
> ये देखो  अंतिम शब्द थे  ठाकुर जी  के


हरे गोले में जो लिखा है वो है 
"मेरे लिए गरम मसाला बंद है दोस्त"

----------


## The Hero

> अनुज, जानकारी और ठोस तथ्य में बहुत फर्क होता है 
> किसी समय जब "द हीरो" ने इस आईडी से पदार्पण किया था तो खुद को ही ठाकुर जी बता रहे थे 
> और आज ये कहते हैं कि उनकी प्रविष्टियों को गुप्त रूप से मिटा दिया गया था 
> क्योंकि यह सिद्ध हो चुका है कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं है


मुन्नेराजा , विषय पर बने रहिये |
इस सूत्र पर धवल जी द्वारा प्रश्न किया गया था , उसके उत्तर मे मैने ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाये जाने का हवाला दिया था |
मैने आपसे कब कहा की आप या अन्य सदस्य मुझे ठाकुर जी ही माने ?
बात बात पर एक पुलिस हवलदार की तरह वर्दी का रौब दिखाना बंद कीजिये |

----------


## Munneraja

> मुन्नेराजा , विषय पर बने रहिये |
> इस सूत्र पर धवल जी द्वारा प्रश्न किया गया था , उसके उत्तर मे मैने ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाये जाने का हवाला दिया था |
> मैने आपसे कब कहा की आप या अन्य सदस्य मुझे ठाकुर जी ही माने ?
> बात बात पर एक पुलिस हवलदार की तरह वर्दी का रौब दिखाना बंद कीजिये |


यह मेरे इस संदर्भ के अंतिम प्रश्न का जवाब नहीं है

----------


## ravi chacha

> हरे गोले में जो लिखा है वो है 
> "मेरे लिए गरम मसाला बंद है दोस्त"


जी बड़े भाई  मेने उन्हें एक लिंक दिया था अप्ने सूत्र का गरम विभाग में था 

तब हमें बताया था "मेरे लिए गरम मसाला बंद है दोस्त"

मेरे समझ में नहीं आरहा है मात्र २०-२५ पोस्ट पर विवाद क्यों हो रहा है व्यर्थ  है ये सब विवाद  करना

----------


## Munneraja

> जी बड़े भाई  मेने उन्हें एक लिंक दिया था अप्ने सूत्र का गरम विभाग में था 
> 
> तब हमें बताया था "मेरे लिए गरम मसाला बंद है दोस्त"
> 
> मेरे समझ में नहीं आरहा है मात्र २०-२५ पोस्ट पर विवाद क्यों हो रहा है व्यर्थ  है ये सब विवाद  करना


यह बात आप "द हीरो" जी को समझाइये 
ताकि वे व्यर्थ में विवाद से दूर रहा करें

----------


## Munneraja

दिए गए समय पर उपयुक्त खेद ना आने पर कारवाही सम्पन्न की गई

----------


## ravi chacha

> यह बात आप "द हीरो" जी को समझाइये 
> ताकि वे व्यर्थ में विवाद से दूर रहा करें


 "द हीरो" जी  के पास तो कुछ प्रूफ भी नहीं है की बो ठाकुर जी  के समय में थे भी या नहीं और कभी ठाकुर जी  जी से बात भी की थी 
और पोस्ट संख्या  क्या थी नहीं पाता है तो भाई धुआं में लट्ठ चला रहे है और कुछ नहीं  व्यर्थ में विवाद कर रहे है

----------


## Munneraja

*वरिष्ठ नियामकीय टिपण्णी* 
 १. जब फोरम क्रेश हुआ था तब अनेको सदस्यों की पूरी आईडी पर आई सभी प्रविष्टियाँ मिट गई थी. ये एक विवाद रहित तथ्य है, इस पर विवाद करना सीधे तौर पर फोरम पर अन्य सदस्यों का समय बर्बाद करना है एवं फोरम को अस्थिर करने की कोशिश है. मुन्नेराजा की भी लगभग ६५०० प्रविष्टियाँ क्रेश में खत्म हो गई थी एवं अनेक सदस्यों की अकल्पनीय मेहनत पर पानी फिर गया था जिस पर फोरम के प्रशासक जी भी बहुत खिन्न थे और ये अथक प्रयास किये गए थे कि किसी भी प्रकार से सभी प्रविष्टियाँ वापस प्राप्त हो जाएँ चाहे सूत्र में समाहित ना हो, तो भी प्राप्त हो जाएँ. 

२. http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662778
किसी और की आईडी के बारे में इस प्रकार की टिपण्णी जिससे किसी और को कोई लेना देना नहीं होना चाहिए, एक पूर्वाग्रह से अधिक कुछ नहीं है 

३. http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662837
अर्थात एक बेकार और कल्पनीय बात के लिए प्रशासक जी के विरुद्ध किसी नियामक एवं अन्य सदस्यों को भड़काने की कोशिश नहीं है तो ये क्या है 

४. एक और झूठ 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662964

५. http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1663017
गलत बात को सिद्ध करने के लिए कहना भी इनकी आदत में शामिल है 

६. मैं यहाँ सार्वजानिक रूप से यह घोषणा करता हूँ कि मैं ठाकुर जी के बारे में अनेक तथ्य इसलिए जानता हूँ कि वे मेरे परिचित हैं. जब उनको ही किसी प्रकार का कोई उज्र नहीं है तो किसी और को उनसे सम्बंधित किसी बात को लेकर विवाद एवं भ्रमित करने की कोशिश को स्वीकार नहीं किया जा सकता है.


*भविष्य में इस प्रकार के प्रकरण को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाएगा, न सफाई प्रस्तुत की जायेगी और ना ही इस प्रकार से भ्रमित करने वाली प्रविष्टियों को मिटाने के कारण बताए जायेंगे.*

----------


## calvitf

बाप रे मेरे एक सवाल पर इतना हर बार हंगामा क्यो होता है ..............

----------


## agyani

> बाप रे मेरे एक सवाल पर इतना हर बार हंगामा क्यो होता है ..............


  प्रिय मित्र सही गलत का तो पता नही पर जो भी हुआ अच्छा नही हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> प्रिय मित्र सही गलत का तो पता नही पर जो भी हुआ अच्छा नही हुआ।


जब आप को सही गलत का पता ही नहीं है  तो क्यों बोल रहे हो भाई ' जो भी हुआ अच्छा नही हुआ।'

प्रबन्धन ने जो भी किया है अच्छा  किया है भाई  दो महीने से सभी के नाख में दम किये थे    हीरो जी (कल तक कोई नई आईडी बनाकर आ जायंगे ) चिंता नहीं करो आप भाई

----------


## ख़ानाबदोश ...

> बाप रे मेरे एक सवाल पर इतना हर बार हंगामा क्यो होता है ..............


मित्र ! 
मुझे लगता है की हंगामा आपके सवाल पर नहीं हो रहा है इसीलिए ज्यादा खुश होने की जरूरत नहीं है । 
वैसे आप अपने घोड़े के लिए कौन सा ईंधन इस्तेमाल करते हैं जो दनादन दौड़ता ही रहता है ??

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्र ! 
> मुझे लगता है की हंगामा आपके सवाल पर नहीं हो रहा है इसीलिए ज्यादा खुश होने की जरूरत नहीं है । 
> वैसे आप अपने घोड़े के लिए कौन सा ईंधन इस्तेमाल करते हैं जो दनादन दौड़ता ही रहता है ??


आप की बात में दम है भाई

----------


## ख़ानाबदोश ...

> जब आप को सही गलत का पता ही नहीं है  तो क्यों बोल रहे हो भाई ' जो भी हुआ अच्छा नही हुआ।'
> 
> प्रबन्धन ने जो भी किया है अच्छा  किया है भाई  दो महीने से सभी के नाख में दम किये थे    हीरो जी (कल तक कोई नई आईडी बनाकर आ जायंगे ) चिंता नहीं करो आप भाई


भाई ! 
अभी आपका स्वागत प्रभारी होने की हैसियत से एक मैसेज देखा जिसमे आपने मेरा स्वागत किया ! 
क्या आप बता सकते हैं की 'स्वागत' करने के लिए आप किन किन नीतियों का पालन करते हैं ?
इस क्षेत्र मे आपने किस तरह की विशेष योग्यता हासिल कर रखी है ?

----------


## ख़ानाबदोश ...

> *वरिष्ठ नियामकीय टिपण्णी* 
>  १. जब फोरम क्रेश हुआ था तब अनेको सदस्यों की पूरी आईडी पर आई सभी प्रविष्टियाँ मिट गई थी. ये एक विवाद रहित तथ्य है, इस पर विवाद करना सीधे तौर पर फोरम पर अन्य सदस्यों का समय बर्बाद करना है एवं फोरम को अस्थिर करने की कोशिश है. मुन्नेराजा की भी लगभग ६५०० प्रविष्टियाँ क्रेश में खत्म हो गई थी एवं अनेक सदस्यों की अकल्पनीय मेहनत पर पानी फिर गया था जिस पर फोरम के प्रशासक जी भी बहुत खिन्न थे और ये अथक प्रयास किये गए थे कि किसी भी प्रकार से सभी प्रविष्टियाँ वापस प्राप्त हो जाएँ चाहे सूत्र में समाहित ना हो, तो भी प्राप्त हो जाएँ. 
> 
> २. http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662778
> किसी और की आईडी के बारे में इस प्रकार की टिपण्णी जिससे किसी और को कोई लेना देना नहीं होना चाहिए, एक पूर्वाग्रह से अधिक कुछ नहीं है 
> 
> ३. http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1662837
> अर्थात एक बेकार और कल्पनीय बात के लिए प्रशासक जी के विरुद्ध किसी नियामक एवं अन्य सदस्यों को भड़काने की कोशिश नहीं है तो ये क्या है 
> 
> ...


भाई जी , 
एक तुच्छ सलाह मेरी ओर से ये है की ऐसे मामले मे बहस करने की बजाए पोस्ट मिटा देना ज्यादा उचित है । 
बैन भी नहीं करना पड़ेगा और विवाद से भी बच जाएँगे । 

आगे आपकी मर्जी ....

----------


## draculla

ह्म्म्म आज का प्रकरण वाकई में दिलचस्प था.
जिसका समापन एक सदस्य के हिमालय यात्रा पर समाप्त हुआ.
मैं इस प्रकरण पर यही कहना चाहता हूं की प्रबंधन के एक गलत या भावना में बह कर किये गए निर्णय ने इस विवाद को जन्म दिया.
यह बात सही है की ठाकुर जी इस फोरम के स्थापित होने पर पुन: आये थे और हम सभी ने उनके साक्षात्कार वाले सूत्र पर वार्तालाप भी की थी.
लेकिन बाद में ठाकुर जी ने किसी निजी कारण से इस फोरम को छोड़ना चाह और प्रबंधन से आग्रह किया की वे उनकी ID को मिटा दे.
क्योकि ठाकुर जी पहले एक सम्मानित व्यक्ति थे, इसीलिए प्रबंधन ने उनके आग्रह को मान्य रखा और उनकी ID मिटा दी.
मेरे विचार में यह एक गलत निर्णय था.
इस फोरम का यह नियम है की एक बार जब कोई पोस्ट फोरम पर आ जाता है तो वह फोरम की सम्पति हो जाती है.
इस पोस्ट का क्या करना है, इस पर निर्णय करने का अधिकार फोरम प्रबंधन का होता है और वह पोस्ट पर कार्यवाही करने के लिए स्वतंत्र है.
लेकिन मेरे विचार में फोरम प्रबंधन को भी कोई ऐसा उधारहण नहीं उपस्थित करना चाहिए जो बाद में उनके मुसीबत का कारण बन जाये.
यही हाल ठाकुर जी के ID को मिटाने के बाद हो गया है.
शायद ठाकुर जी का कोई लिखित प्रमाण फोरम प्रबंधन के पास नहीं है इसीलिए यह विवाद अभी तक चलता आ रहा है.
मैं प्रबंधन से यही आग्रह करूँगा की वे भविष्य में इस प्रकार का कोई निर्णय ना करे जो बाद में मुसीबत का कारण बन जाये.

----------


## draculla

> जी बड़े भाई  मेने उन्हें एक लिंक दिया था अप्ने सूत्र का गरम विभाग में था 
> 
> तब हमें बताया था "मेरे लिए गरम मसाला बंद है दोस्त"
> 
> मेरे समझ में नहीं आरहा है मात्र २०-२५ पोस्ट पर विवाद क्यों हो रहा है व्यर्थ  है ये सब विवाद  करना



बंधू विवाद २०-२५ पोस्ट को लेकर नहीं है.
खबर तो यह भी सुना गया था की प्रशासक के कारण पहले का फोरम नष्ट हुआ था.
जो मेरी नजर में एक अफवाह है और उस पर से बाद में ठाकुर की ID को मिटा देने के बाद इस अफवाह को और हवा मिली और कुछ सदस्यों ने सोचा की वाकई में ठकुर जी की कोई गलती की थी.
इसीलिए उनकी ID को मिटा दिया गया.
लेकिन जहाँ तक मुझे लगता है की यह सारी गडबड़ी सर्वर से हुई है......जिसके कारण  Indian Porn Empire की लगभग सभी साईट बर्बाद हो गयी.

कुछ सदस्य बेवजह की मांग करते है की उनके ID को मिटा दिया जाये.
मुझे ये समझ में नहीं आता है की वे ऐसा क्यों सोचते है.
क्योकि आप इस फोरम पर लगभग अपनी व्यक्तिगत बाते शेयर नहीं करते है तो फिर उन्हें कौन सा डर सताता है जिसके कारण वे अपनी ID को मिटाने का आग्रह करते है.
यदि आप चुपके से फोरम छोड़कर भी चले जाओ तो कुछ दिन सदस्य आपको याद करते है और बाद में भुलने लगते है.


मेरे विचार से किसी भी सदस्य को उनके ID को मिटाने की सुविधा प्रदान नहीं की जानी चाहिए और ना ही उनके नाम को ही बदलने की सुविधा दी जानी चाहिए.
यदि प्रबंधन सदस्यों को ID मिटाने की सुविधा प्रदान करने लगेगा को संभव है की फोरम पर रोचक वस्तु ज्यादा दिन तक ना ठीक पाए.
क्योकि जब सदस्य उब जाता है या रुष्ट हो जाता है तो वे इस प्रकार की मांगे करता है.

----------


## draculla

> बाप रे मेरे एक सवाल पर इतना हर बार हंगामा क्यो होता है ..............


मेरा आपसे एक सवाल है की आपके मन में यह सवाल क्यों आया?
आप अपनी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ क्यों मिटाना चाहते है?
या फिर आप नवागत बनना क्यों चाहते है?

----------


## ravi chacha

> ह्म्म्म आज का प्रकरण वाकई में दिलचस्प था.
> जिसका समापन एक सदस्य के हिमालय यात्रा पर समाप्त हुआ.
> मैं इस प्रकरण पर यही कहना चाहता हूं की प्रबंधन के एक गलत या भावना में बह कर किये गए निर्णय ने इस विवाद को जन्म दिया.
> यह बात सही है की ठाकुर जी इस फोरम के स्थापित होने पर पुन: आये थे और हम सभी ने उनके साक्षात्कार वाले सूत्र पर वार्तालाप भी की थी.
> लेकिन बाद में ठाकुर जी ने किसी निजी कारण से इस फोरम को छोड़ना चाह और प्रबंधन से आग्रह किया की वे उनकी ID को मिटा दे.
> क्योकि ठाकुर जी पहले एक सम्मानित व्यक्ति थे, इसीलिए प्रबंधन ने उनके आग्रह को मान्य रखा और उनकी ID मिटा दी.
> मेरे विचार में यह एक गलत निर्णय था.
> इस फोरम का यह नियम है की एक बार जब कोई पोस्ट फोरम पर आ जाता है तो वह फोरम की सम्पति हो जाती है.
> इस पोस्ट का क्या करना है, इस पर निर्णय करने का अधिकार फोरम प्रबंधन का होता है और वह पोस्ट पर कार्यवाही करने के लिए स्वतंत्र है.
> ...


 ID मिटाने  की आजादी ९०%   सभी फोरम और वेवसाइट सदस्यों  को देती है 
लेकिन  vBulletin फोरम सोफ्टवेयर  इसकी आजादी  सदस्यों नहीं देता है   इसमें प्रबन्धन  की कुछ गलती नहीं है 


इसलिये जब कोई सदस्य ID फोरम पर आ जाती  है तो वह फोरम की सम्पति हो जाती है.

----------


## draculla

> अब आप सिद्ध कीजिये कि फोरम पर यह कार्य हुआ है कि ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ गुप्त रूप से मिटाई गई हैं, पूरे तथ्य स्पष्ट कीजिये कि कब और किसने यह कार्य किया है.
> 
> अनुज, इस प्रकार से तो एक गलत स्पर्धा सी चल पड़ेगी कि प्रविष्टियों को अन्य किसी आईडी में मिला दिया जाए



बड़े भैया यदि ठाकुर जी की प्रविष्टियाँ गुप्त रूप से नहीं मिटाई गयी है तो उस समय के नियामकों से विचार विमर्श करके भी नहीं मिटाया गया है.
क्योकि जिस समय ये घटना हुई उस समय के नियामकों को भी इसकी जानकारी नहीं है.
वर्ना पूर्व नियामक भी इस घटना पर अवश्य अपनी बात मजबूती से रखते.


बड़े भैया आपने एक बात अच्छी कही है की किसी सदस्य के पोस्ट को दूसरे सदस्य में मिला देने से एक गलत प्रथा का चलन शुरू हो जायेगा.
लेकिन भुत में इस प्रकार की घटना हो चुकी है......लेकिन अब इस प्रकार के कार्यों पर भी प्रतिबन्ध लगाया जाना चाहिए और यह नियम बनाया जाना चाहिए की ID की प्रविष्टियाँ दूसरे ID में नहीं मिलाया जायेगा.
चाहे वह दो ID एक ही सदस्य की क्यों ना हो.
इससे शायद नियमित सदस्य एक से ज्यादा ID बनाने से बचेंगें.

----------


## draculla

> ID मिटाने  की आजादी ९०%   सभी फोरम और वेवसाइट सदस्यों  को देती है 
> लेकिन  vBulletin फोरम सोफ्टवेयर  इसकी आजादी  सदस्यों नहीं देता है   इसमें प्रबन्धन  की कुछ गलती नहीं है 
> 
> 
> इसलिये जब कोई सदस्य ID फोरम पर आ जाती  है तो वह फोरम की सम्पति हो जाती है.




आपको इस बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी होगी क्योकि आप इस क्षेत्र के माहिर खिलाड़ी है :)
लेकिन मैं यह भी कहना चाहता हूं की किसी भी सदस्य के ID को मिटाने का अधिकार किसी को भी नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए.
इससे इस प्रकार की किचकिच ही समाप्त हो जायेगी.

----------


## agyani

> जब आप को सही गलत का पता ही नहीं है  तो क्यों बोल रहे हो भाई ' जो भी हुआ अच्छा नही हुआ।'  प्रबन्धन ने जो भी किया है अच्छा  किया है भाई  दो महीने से सभी के नाख में दम किये थे    हीरो जी (कल तक कोई नई आईडी बनाकर आ जायंगे ) चिंता नहीं करो आप भाई


  चाचा जी ,आप कह रहे है कि सभी के नाक मे दम कर रखा था।ये आपके विचार है,नियामकोँ के विचार है,कुछ सदस्यो के विचार हो सकते है,कुछ के निजी विचारो को सभी सदस्योँ पर थोपना सही नही है।मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य यह था कि फोरम का हिरो जी ने क्या बुरा किया,उन को  बैन करके फोरम का क्या भला हो गया।ये मुझे पता नही है।मूझे निजी तौर पर अच्छा नही लगा,इसलिए मैने ऐसा कहा था।मै इस बात का यही पर पटाक्षेप करता हुँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपको इस बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी होगी क्योकि आप इस क्षेत्र के माहिर खिलाड़ी है :)
> लेकिन मैं यह भी कहना चाहता हूं की किसी भी सदस्य के ID को मिटाने का अधिकार किसी को भी नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए.
> इससे इस प्रकार की किचकिच ही समाप्त हो जायेगी.




मित्र आप के अनुशार  ---D को मिटाने का अधिकार किसी को भी नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए.-----तो   इस तरहा की आईडी   का क्या करना चाहिए ?  जो कभी आते ही नहीं

----------


## calvitf

> मेरा आपसे एक सवाल है की आपके मन में यह सवाल क्यों आया?
> आप अपनी सभी प्रविष्टियाँ क्यों मिटाना चाहते है?
> या फिर आप नवागत बनना क्यों चाहते है?


मान्यवर मैंने मात्र जिज्ञासा वस मन मे उमड़ने वाले मनोभाव को यहाँ रखा था

----------


## draculla

> मित्र आप के अनुशार  ---D को मिटाने का अधिकार किसी को भी नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए.-----तो   इस तरहा की आईडी   का क्या करना चाहिए ?  जो कभी आते ही नहीं



बंधू इसका भी इलाज है......जिस प्रकार याहू या gmail जैसी अन्य साईट में आप लगातार ३ महीनो तक अपना अकाउंट ओपरेट नहीं करते हैं तो वह सस्पेंड हो जाती है यह अकाउंट फिर से तभी ओपरेट किये जा सकते है जबतक आप इसे फिर से एक्टिवेट ना करा ले और लगातार ६ महीनो तक ओपरेट नहीं किये जाने के बाद वह अकाउंट डिलीट हो जाती है. फोरम भी ऐसा कर सकता है.

लेकिन फोरम एक मंच होता है अपने विचारों को यहाँ रखने का, इसीलिए फोरम पर ID को डिलीट करने की सुविधा नहीं होनी चाहिए.
क्योकि इससे संभव है की आप किसी सदस्य के वह उपयोगी विचार मिटा सकते है जिससे दूसरे सदस्यों को लाभ मिल सकता है.
इसीलिए मेरे विचार फोरम पर account डिलीट करने की सुविधा ना होनी चाहिए और ना ही किसी को भी दूसरे सदस्य के अकाउंट को डिलीट करने का अधिकार दिया जाना चाहिए.
बंधू लेकिन यह समस्या नहीं है....यदि फोरम को ना आने वालो की ID से समस्या होती तो ये सारे अकाउंट आपको नहीं दिखाई देते. :)

----------


## draculla

> मान्यवर मैंने मात्र जिज्ञासा वस मन मे उमड़ने वाले मनोभाव को यहाँ रखा था


हा हा हा हा हा बताने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र 
शायद अब आपकी जिज्ञासा समाप्त हो गयी होगी.

----------


## Munneraja

१. फोरम पर किसी आईडी को मिटाने के कारण स्पष्ट करने पर आईडी को मिटा देना  फोरम प्रबंधन पर निर्भर करता है. यदि कारण खास, समुचित, परिस्थितिवश और  स्वीकार्य हो तो आईडी मिटा दी जा सकती है. आईडी के मिटाने पर उनकी  प्रविष्टियाँ स्वतः मिट सकती हैं.
२. फोरम पर आप को अपने मनोभावों को सामान्य रूप से रखने की स्वतंत्रता  प्राप्त है लेकिन विवाद के रूप में प्रस्तुत करने की नहीं. "द हीरो" जी का  कथन "इन प्रश्नोँ के उत्तर प्रशासक जी से बेहतर कौन दे सकता है " एक गलत  कथन है, अर्थात हर सदस्य और नियामक के मन में प्रशासक जी पर संदेह करने की  स्थिति पैदा करना.
३. ठाकुर जी की आईडी को मिटने पर सबसे अधिक आपत्ति तो ठाकुर जी को ही होनी  थी. जब वो आपत्ति नहीं कर रहे तो और किसी का बार बार इस पर विवाद करना..,  जब उनसे अपने कथन के लिए खेद व्यक्त करने को कहा गया तो उन्होंने खेद  व्यक्त नहीं किया. याद रहे कि ये वे ही सदस्य हैं जिन्होंने अपनी पहली  पहचान "ठाकुर जी " के नाम से अपनी आईडी बना कर की थी और अनेक सदस्यों  द्वारा इनका स्वागत पुराने "ठाकुर जी" के रूप में करने पर भी इन्होने  स्पष्ट नहीं किया था कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं है. यह कहीं न कहीं इनकी गलत  सोच को सिद्ध करता है. 
४. एक खास बात - जिस प्रकार से कोई सदस्य अपनी हर बात को सार्वजानिक नहीं  कर सकता उसी प्रकार से प्रबंधन को हक होता है कि गोपनीय बात को सार्वजानिक  ना करे. बहुत खास कारण होने पर ही प्रबंधन किसी सदस्य को उनकी पहचान बताने  हेतु कह सकता है, सामान्य स्थिति में नहीं.
यहाँ क्या कारण रहे कि ठाकुर जी की आईडी से सम्बंधित इस प्रकार के उदाहरण  यहाँ प्रस्तुत किये गए, स्थिति को स्पष्ट करने या खेद व्यक्त करने को कहने  पर भी नहीं माना गया. 
५. जो फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर को जानते हैं, यह भी तो हो  सकता है कि ठाकुर जी ने खुद अपनी आईडी मिटाई हो. 
६. केल्वित जी को अपने किये प्रश्न पर परेशान होने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है.  सामान्य रूप से पूछे गए प्रश्न पर किसी को कोई आपत्ति नहीं है. 

फोरम के सुचारू सञ्चालन में सभी का सहयोग फोरम प्रबंधन द्वारा अपेक्षित  किया जाता है और बिना सदस्यों के सहयोग के फोरम का सामान्य संचालन कठिन है.

----------


## Munneraja

> भाई जी , 
> एक तुच्छ सलाह मेरी ओर से ये है की ऐसे मामले मे बहस करने की बजाए पोस्ट मिटा देना ज्यादा उचित है । 
> बैन भी नहीं करना पड़ेगा और विवाद से भी बच जाएँगे । 
> 
> आगे आपकी मर्जी ....


इनकी प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाने पर भी ये विवाद करते हैं भाई जी

----------


## Shree Ji

यह विवाद अनावश्यक रुप से लम्बा होता जा रहा है सभी सदस्यो का ध्यान अपनी और खींच रहा है कृपया हो सके तो इसे यहीं विराम दिजिये

----------


## jeet6162

*सभी फ़ोरम वासीयो से मदद की अपेक्षा*

इस सुत्र पर भी ध्यान दे 


*~~बुझो तो जाने~~चित्रमाला~~*


 :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## tara-jee

> बंधू इसका भी इलाज है......जिस प्रकार याहू या gmail जैसी अन्य साईट में आप लगातार ३ महीनो तक अपना अकाउंट ओपरेट नहीं करते हैं तो वह सस्पेंड हो जाती है :)


मित्र, ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं होता !
मैंने अपना एक जीमेल अकाउंट लगभग एक साल बाद दुबारा चालू किया है !

----------


## draculla

> मित्र, ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं होता !
> मैंने अपना एक जीमेल अकाउंट लगभग एक साल बाद दुबारा चालू किया है !


मित्र मेरे साथ ऐसा हो चूका है मेरा एक ID नहीं ओपरेट करने के बाद बंद हो गया था. ऐसा मेरे साथ याहू में हुआ है.

----------


## draculla

> ५. जो फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर को जानते हैं, यह भी तो हो  सकता है कि ठाकुर जी ने खुद अपनी आईडी मिटाई हो.



बड़े भैया यह कैसे संभव है? 
क्या कोई सामान्य सदस्य अपनी ID मिटा सकता है?
या कुछ सदस्य बाते करते है उसमे सच्चाई है?

----------


## manojdjoshi

> बड़े भैया यह कैसे संभव है? 
> क्या कोई सामान्य सदस्य अपनी ID मिटा सकता है?
> या कुछ सदस्य बाते करते है उसमे सच्चाई है?


भाई ये केवल वोही कर सकते हे जिनको प्रभंदन के द्वारा चुना गया हो
या फिर हैकर जो की प्रभंदन की जानकारी के बगेर अन्दर घुस सकता हे और अपनी मर्जी से जो चाहे वो कर सकता हे

----------


## calvitf

क्या मै कोई सवाल पुंछ सकता हूँ .......................?

----------


## ravi chacha

> क्या मै कोई सवाल पुंछ सकता हूँ .......................?


हा हा हा हा  और ये क्या है जो आप ने पुंछ

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र, ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं होता !
> मैंने अपना एक जीमेल अकाउंट लगभग एक साल बाद दुबारा चालू किया है !





> मित्र मेरे साथ ऐसा हो चूका है मेरा एक ID नहीं ओपरेट करने के बाद बंद हो गया था. ऐसा मेरे साथ याहू में हुआ है.


किन्ही विशेष परिस्थितियों में जब और किसी ने सस्पेंडेड अकाउंट आईडी को नहीं अपना लिया हो तब बंद पड़ी आईडी चालू हो सकती है 



> बड़े भैया यह कैसे संभव है? 
> क्या कोई सामान्य सदस्य अपनी ID मिटा सकता है?
> या कुछ सदस्य बाते करते है उसमे सच्चाई है?


यह तो फोरम सोफ्टवेयर की गहराई में जाकर पता चल सकता है कि सोफ्टवेयर ने किन किन को सदस्यता मिटाने की पावर दे रखी है. 
इसीलिए मैंने निश्चित तौर पर नहीं लिखा है,
अभी तक सदस्य द्वारा अपनी आईडी मिटाने के लिए कहने पर सभी नियामक उनको अपनी आईडी को बंद छोड़ देने के लिए कहते रहे हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या मै कोई सवाल पुंछ सकता हूँ .......................?


:) आपको मना किसने किया है

----------


## calvitf

> :) आपको मना किसने किया है


फोरम पर मात्र आपसे ही डरता हूँ ..........क्योकि आपकी धोने की स्टाइल धोबीपछाड़ है

----------


## Munneraja

> फोरम पर मात्र आपसे ही डरता हूँ ..........क्योकि आपकी धोने की स्टाइल धोबीपछाड़ है


आप सभी मेरी एक और स्टाइल पर भी ध्यान दे लीजिए 
गलती होने पर मैं पहले सदस्य को ध्यान दिलाता हूँ 
गलती के सुधार करने हेतु आवश्यक समय देता हूँ

----------


## Munneraja

> नियामक अपने अधिकार का गलत प्रयोग करते रहो |





> प्रिय रवि जी , क्या अपनी बात संयमित भाषा मे रखने विवाद कहलाता है ?


सदस्य "The Hero" जी 

1. सूत्र के विषय से हटकर प्रविष्टि करना 
२. किसी सदस्य की गोपनीयता को भंग करना और विवश करना कि प्रबंधन उनके बारे में वक्तव्य दे 
३. विवाद के प्रयास करना 
४. नियामक को कार्यवाही के लिए गलत कहना 

यदि यह अब भी तुरंत बंद नहीं किया गया तो कार्यवाही के लिए तैयार रहें.

----------


## dhanrajk75

क्या हमसे भी कोई गलती हुई है बड़े भाई

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या हमसे भी कोई गलती हुई है बड़े भाई


जी नहीं अनुज, 
मैंने आपके लिए कहीं कुछ नहीं बोला है भई !!

----------


## AASHISH RATHOR

मुझे भी कुछ बतायो यारो मे नया हूँ

----------


## badboy123455

> मुझे भी कुछ बतायो यारो मे नया हूँ


*क्या सीखना हे राठोर साब ,हिंदी पहली प्रविष्टि में लिख डी ,मदद सूत्र पर पहुँच गए ,अब क्या बाकी रहा*

----------


## AASHISH RATHOR

मुझे तो ये भी नहीँ पता के मै ईस साईट का सदस्य भी हूँ के नहीँ

----------


## badboy123455

> मुझे तो ये भी नहीँ पता के मै ईस साईट का सदस्य भी हूँ के नहीँ


*अभी नही हो राठोर जी सो प्रविष्टि बाद बन जाओगे*

----------


## The Hero

> सदस्य "The Hero" जी 
> 
> 1. सूत्र के विषय से हटकर प्रविष्टि करना 
> २. किसी सदस्य की गोपनीयता को भंग करना और विवश करना कि प्रबंधन उनके बारे में वक्तव्य दे 
> ३. विवाद के प्रयास करना 
> ४. नियामक को कार्यवाही के लिए गलत कहना 
> 
> यदि यह अब भी तुरंत बंद नहीं किया गया तो कार्यवाही के लिए तैयार रहें.


मुन्नेराजा जी , आप तो इस श्रष्टि के अन्नदाता हैँ , आपके प्रकोप से तो कोई भी डर जायेगा |
आपके द्वारा दी गयी चेतावनी के कारण कल से मैने दो बॉडीगार्ड अपनी सुरक्षा व्यवस्था मे लगा रखे हैँ |
आपसे विनम्र अनुरोध है मुझे इस प्रकार की चेतावनी देकर मुझे भयभीत न किया करेँ |

----------


## ashwanimale

> कृपया इस समस्या पर ध्यान दें, और मेरी मदद करे..
> मुझे यह साईट कुछ ऐशी दिखाई दे रही है 
> चित्र दिखाती हूँ
> फायरफोक्स का उपयोग करती हूँ
> क्रोमो में भी यही समस्या है
>  सिर्फ इसी साईट मैं समस्या आ रही है, वाकी और साइटें धडल्ले से खुल रही है


जरा एक्सपी का एक्स्प्लोरर जो कि क्रोम नहीं था युस करके बताएं

----------


## draculla

> मुझे तो ये भी नहीँ पता के मै ईस साईट का सदस्य भी हूँ के नहीँ


बंधू आप फोरम पर लोगिन है और यहाँ पर आप पोस्ट कर रहे हैं.
यानी के आप फोरम के सदस्य हैं......बधाई हो!!!!!!

----------


## calvitf

मुझे रेल से संबन्धित पूरी जानकारी वाला सूत्र चाहिए क्या कोई लिंक दे सकता है ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझे रेल से संबन्धित पूरी जानकारी वाला सूत्र चाहिए क्या कोई लिंक दे सकता है ?


भाई जी, रेलवे की साईट पर क्यों नहीं जाते? फोरम पर रेलवे सम्बन्धित सूत्र तो मैंने अब तक नहीं देखा है।

----------


## calvitf

> भाई जी, रेलवे की साईट पर क्यों नहीं जाते? फोरम पर रेलवे सम्बन्धित सूत्र तो मैंने अब तक नहीं देखा है।


मुझे याद है की किसी मित्र ने यह सूत्र बनाया था पूरा इतिहास था उसमे कोयले वाला इंजन भी था

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझे याद है की किसी मित्र ने यह सूत्र बनाया था पूरा इतिहास था उसमे कोयले वाला इंजन भी था


अच्छा तो मैं भी उसको ढूंढने में आपकी मदद की अनुमति चाहता हूं, मिला तो तुरंत आपको सूचित करूंगा।

----------


## ingole

> मुझे रेल से संबन्धित पूरी जानकारी वाला सूत्र चाहिए क्या कोई लिंक दे सकता है ?



*मित्र ..आओ समय बिताएं विभाग में मन वकील जी द्वारा निर्मित एक सूत्र है जिसमे भारतीय रेलवे की कई महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियां हैं..
उसका लिंक ये रहा...*
*भारतीय रेल : दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा रेल-नेटवर्क  .....कुछ यादे व् जानकारियां  तस्वीरे से...*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10149

----------


## calvitf

> *मित्र ..आओ समय बिताएं विभाग में मन वकील जी द्वारा निर्मित एक सूत्र है जिसमे भारतीय रेलवे की कई महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियां हैं..
> उसका लिंक ये रहा...*
> *भारतीय रेल : दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा रेल-नेटवर्क  .....कुछ यादे व् जानकारियां  तस्वीरे से...*
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10149


वाह भाई क्या बात है .................

आप तो चिराग के जिन्न हो ............ :bloom:

----------


## ingole

> वाह भाई क्या बात है .................
> 
> आप तो चिराग के जिन्न हो ............


*हा हा हा ........ऐसी बात नहीं है धवल भाई..मैं अक्सर उस सूत्र को पढता रहता हु और एक बार मैंने उसमे कुछ जानकारियाँ पोस्ट भी की थी इसलिए मुझे याद था..
*

----------


## Crimnal

महानुभाव मैंने अभी मेरा भारत विभाग में एक सूत्र बनाया था "भारत-चीन युद्ध" , प्रथम पोस्ट के बाद ही सूत्र गायब हो गया ! कृपया कारन बताएं !  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## The Hero

> महानुभाव मैंने अभी मेरा भारत विभाग में एक सूत्र बनाया था "भारत-चीन युद्ध" , प्रथम पोस्ट के बाद ही सूत्र गायब हो गया ! कृपया कारन बताएं !  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


प्रिय सदस्य जी , आपने सूत्र कब बनाया था ?

----------


## Crimnal

> प्रिय सदस्य जी , आपने सूत्र कब बनाया था ?


  मेरे समयनुसार ९:३५ पर मित्र

----------


## The Hero

> मेरे समयनुसार ९:३५ पर मित्र


आपका उपरोक्त सूत्र नियामक बेन तेन जी द्वारा फोरम पटल पर लाया गया \
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17952

----------


## ravi chacha

नियामक जी क्या मेरी अभी तक ५००  पोस्ट संख्या  नहीं हुई  ?

----------


## The Hero

> नियामक जी क्या मेरी अभी तक ५००  पोस्ट संख्या  नहीं हुई  ?


"मेरा भारत" विभाग मोडरेसन में है , इस कारणवश सभी को समस्या हो रही है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नियामक जी क्या मेरी अभी तक ५००  पोस्ट संख्या  नहीं हुई  ?


प्रभारी जी क्या आप उस पोस्ट में मेरे द्वारा लिखा गया 'शायद' शब्द नहीं देख पाए?? मैंने प्रथम दृश्ट्या एक संदेह प्रकट किया था और उस पोस्ट में शायद शब्द की मौजूदगी इसका प्रमाण है। और वह संदेह मैंने इसकारण जाहिर किया क्योंकि अगस्त माह में कुछ विभाग/विभागों के लिए यह नियम बनाया गया था।
संतुष्ट????

----------


## badboy123455

*प्यारे पाथ जी 
हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र लगाने की सुविधा शुरू कर दीजिए ,अबकी बार थोड़ी बड़ी रखना ,और लिखने की लाइन भी बढ़ा दीजिए 
अग्रिम हार्दिक शुक्रिया*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *प्यारे पाथ जी 
> हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र लगाने की सुविधा शुरू कर दीजिए ,अबकी बार थोड़ी बड़ी रखना ,और लिखने की लाइन भी बढ़ा दीजिए 
> अग्रिम हार्दिक शुक्रिया*


क्या आप को लगता है  प्यारे पाथ जी आप का निबेदन पूरा कर सकते है ?

----------


## badboy123455

> क्या आप को लगता है  प्यारे पाथ जी आप का निबेदन पूरा कर सकते है ?


*प्रिय रवि जी करना चाहे तो अवश्य कर सकते हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## ravi chacha

#058919 ये हरे कलर का कोड है ७ अंक का इसकी कीमत ४०,००० पोस्ट है    जब हम ४० हजार बार कोपी पेस्ट करते है तब    प्रबन्धन १ बार कोपी पेस्ट करता है

----------


## ravi chacha

> *प्रिय रवि जी करना चाहे तो अवश्य कर सकते हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


हमे भी इंतजार है मित्र   ............

----------


## badboy123455

> #058919 ये हरे कलर का कोड है ७ अंक का इसकी कीमत ४०,००० पोस्ट है    जब हम ४० हजार बार कोपी पेस्ट करते है तब    प्रबन्धन १ बार कोपी पेस्ट करता है


*ये नई बात बताई मित्र ,एक बात बताइए क्या कोई विशेषज्ञ इसे बिना ४०००० पोस्ट के भी डाल सकता हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> हमे भी इंतजार है मित्र   ............


*दोस्त हम इंतजार ही कर सकते हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Krish13

> क्या आप को लगता है  प्यारे पाथ जी आप का निबेदन पूरा कर सकते है ?


मनुष्य के हाथ मेँ सिर्फ कर्म करना है फल देना न देना तो..................
इसलिये हे मनुष्य कर्म किये जा....

----------


## ravi chacha

> *ये नई बात बताई मित्र ,एक बात बताइए क्या कोई विशेषज्ञ इसे बिना ४०००० पोस्ट के भी डाल सकता हे*


प्रबन्धन  जो चाहे कर सकता है  इसतरह से     लेकिन कलर देने में भी कंजूसी

नवागत 0 -99
सदस्य 100 -499
वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500 -999
विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000 -2499
कर्मठ सदस्य 2500 -4999
ताम्र सदस्य 5000 -9999
कस्य सदस्य 10000 -19999
रजत सदस्य 20000 -39999
स्वर्ण सदस्य 40000 -74999
प्लेटिनम सदस्य 75000 -99999
फोरम प्राईड 100000 +                      प्रबन्धन   चाहे  तो   हर गुर्प को अप्ना रंग   दे सकते है

----------


## umabua

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1700904




> *प्यारे पाथ जी 
> हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र लगाने की सुविधा शुरू कर दीजिए ,अबकी बार थोड़ी बड़ी रखना ,और लिखने की लाइन भी बढ़ा दीजिए 
> अग्रिम हार्दिक शुक्रिया*



जी हाँ, प्रशासक महोदय, इसबार यह सुविधा कम से कम 3इंच x 13इंच  के आकार में  अवश्य होनी  चाहिए। सदस्यों की यह मांग पर्याप्त समय से लंबित भी है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## badboy123455

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1700904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> जी हाँ, प्रशासक महोदय, इसबार यह सुविधा कम से कम 3इंच x 13इंच  के आकार में  अवश्य होनी  चाहिए। सदस्यों की यह मांग पर्याप्त समय से लंबित भी है। धन्यवाद।


*शुक्रिया जी.......*

----------


## badboy123455

*प्यारे पाथ जी उमा जी कि तो सुनिए ,
अब हमे हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगा लेने दीजिए 
*

----------


## badboy123455

> मनुष्य के हाथ मेँ सिर्फ कर्म करना है फल देना न देना तो..................
> इसलिये हे मनुष्य कर्म किये जा....


*इस सुविधा हेतु कर्म किस प्रकार का किया जाए प्रिय कृष् भेया ,थोडा :cone:डालिए*

----------


## badboy123455

> प्रबन्धन  जो चाहे कर सकता है  इसतरह से     लेकिन कलर देने में भी कंजूसी
> 
> नवागत 0 -99
> सदस्य 100 -499
> वरिष्ठ सदस्य 500 -999
> विशिष्ट सदस्य 1000 -2499
> कर्मठ सदस्य 2500 -4999
> ताम्र सदस्य 5000 -9999
> कस्य सदस्य 10000 -19999
> ...


*नई जानकारी डी..................:banana:*

----------


## badboy123455

*मुझे कुछ कहना है*

----------


## badboy123455

> जी हाँ बिलकुल सही सूत्र में है आप .... कहिये क्या कहना चाहते हैं ...........


*आपसे थोड़ी कहना हे ...............:right::right::right:*

----------


## Krishna

> *मुझे कुछ कहना है*


जी हाँ बिलकुल सही सूत्र में है आप .... कहिये क्या कहना चाहते हैं ...........

----------


## badboy123455

> कुछ मेरे को भी बताना .........


*कृष् भेया बताएंगे,आप भी पढ़ लेना*

----------


## Krishna

> *इस सुविधा हेतु कर्म किस प्रकार का किया जाए प्रिय कृष् भेया ,थोडा :cone:डालिए*



कुछ मेरे को भी बताना .........

----------


## Krishna

> *आपसे थोड़ी कहना हे ...............:right::right::right:*


फिर .................

----------


## Krishna

> *कृष् भेया बताएंगे,आप भी पढ़ लेना*


बहुत अच्छा विचार है |

----------


## badboy123455

> बहुत अच्छा विचार है |


*शुक्रिया:music::music:*

----------


## Krish13

> *इस सुविधा हेतु कर्म किस प्रकार का किया जाए प्रिय कृष् भेया ,थोडा :cone:डालिए*


आपने अपना कर्म ऊपर कर दिया है मित्र
अब फल का इंतजार कीजिये।

----------


## badboy123455

> आपने अपना कर्म ऊपर कर दिया है मित्र
> अब फल का इंतजार कीजिये।


*ठीक हे .....................*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

दोस्तों हस्ताक्षर की किलनी लिमिट होती है !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> दोस्तों हस्ताक्षर की किलनी लिमिट होती है !


मित्र सदस्यों के लगभग तीन लाइनों में हस्ताक्षर लिखने की सुविधा प्राप्त होती है। कैरेक्टर संख्या का कहीं उल्लेख मेरे ध्यान में नहीं है।

----------


## SAAJANN

में जिस भी सूत्र में पोस्ट करता हू वो सब्सक्राइब हो जाता हे इसे बंद किस प्रकार करू मदद करे

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

कुछ लोगों के हस्ताक्षर तीन से ज्यादा लाइन्स में दिख रहे हैं। क्यों?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> में जिस भी सूत्र में पोस्ट करता हू वो सब्सक्राइब हो जाता हे इसे बंद किस प्रकार करू मदद करे


आप ऐसा करें मित्र-



> जी बिल्कुल मित्र ऐसा संभव है..............
> आप जब किसी सूत्र को सबस्क्राइब न करना चाहें और उसमें पोस्ट भी करनी हो तो-
> 1 पोस्ट लिखने के बाद तुरंत उत्तर की जगह go advanced पर क्लिक करें।
> 2 यहाँ पर थोड़ा नीचे स्क्रोल करें और Subscription टाइटल के अंतर्गत
> Subscribe to this thread and notify me of changes को अनमार्क (चेक बॉक्स से चेक हटा दें) कर दें।
> 3 अब पोस्ट कर दें।
> करके देखें और समझ न आए तो फिर से पूछ लें।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कुछ लोगों के हस्ताक्षर तीन से ज्यादा लाइन्स में दिख रहे हैं। क्यों?


हिंदी भाई, मोबाइल से देखना एक कारण हो सकता है। मोबाइल की स्क्रीन थोड़ी छोटी होती है न, इसलिए लिखा हुआ ज्यादा लाइनों में दिखाई देता है।

----------


## Krish13

> में जिस भी सूत्र में पोस्ट करता हू वो सब्सक्राइब हो जाता हे इसे बंद किस प्रकार करू मदद करे


सेटिंग्स > सामान्य सेटिँग्स > Default thread subscription mode > do not subscribe

सेटिँग सेव करेँ।

----------


## SAAJANN

> आप ऐसा करें मित्र-


मित्र ये तरीका क्या हर बार पोस्ट करते समय इस्तेमाल करना होगा ?

----------


## SAAJANN

> सेटिंग्स > सामान्य सेटिँग्स > Default thread subscription mode > do not subscribe
> 
> सेटिँग सेव करेँ।


शुक्रिया इस तरीके का प्रयोग कारगर लग रहा हे

----------


## SAAJANN

> सेटिंग्स > सामान्य सेटिँग्स > Default thread subscription mode > do not subscribe
> 
> सेटिँग सेव करेँ।


शुक्रिया इस तरीके का प्रयोग कारगर लग रहा हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आप ऐसा करें मित्र-


यदि आप चाहते हैं कि बाकी सभी सूत्र तो पोस्ट करने पर सबस्क्राइब हो पर कुछ सूत्र न हो पाए तो आपको ऊपर का तरीका उपयोग लेना पड़ेगा। जिस भी सूत्र को आप सब्स्क्राइब करना नहीं चाहते हैं उसमें पोस्ट करते समय ऐसा करना पड़ेगा।



> सेटिंग्स > सामान्य सेटिँग्स > Default thread subscription mode > do not subscribe
> 
> सेटिँग सेव करेँ।


यदि आप चाहते हैं कि कभी भी कोई भी सूत्र सब्स्क्राइब न हो, तो आपको ऊपर का तरीका उपयोग करना चाहिए।

----------


## SAAJANN

> यदि आप चाहते हैं कि बाकी सभी सूत्र तो पोस्ट करने पर सबस्क्राइब हो पर कुछ सूत्र न हो पाए तो आपको ऊपर का तरीका उपयोग लेना पड़ेगा। जिस भी सूत्र को आप सब्स्क्राइब करना नहीं चाहते हैं उसमें पोस्ट करते समय ऐसा करना पड़ेगा।
> 
> यदि आप चाहते हैं कि कभी भी कोई भी सूत्र सब्स्क्राइब न हो, तो आपको ऊपर का तरीका उपयोग करना चाहिए।


ये ठीक हे अब सूत्र सब्सक्राइब नही हो रहे पर जो हो चुके हे उन्हें अनसब्सक्राइब केसे किया जाए

----------


## Krish13

> ये ठीक हे अब सूत्र सब्सक्राइब नही हो रहे पर जो हो चुके हे उन्हें अनसब्सक्राइब केसे किया जाए


सेटिँग्स पर जाओ सब्सक्राइब सूत्रोँ की सूची दिख जायेगी
वहीँ आपको अनसब्सक्राइब करने का विकल्प भी दिख जायेगा।

----------


## agyani

> आप ऐसा करें मित्र-


आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया बेन जी, यही जानकारी मैने भी माँगी थी,आपने बताया भी पर  धन्यवाद नही कर पाया। माफी चाहता हुँ देरी के लिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया बेन जी, यही जानकारी मैने भी माँगी थी,आपने बताया भी पर  धन्यवाद नही कर पाया। माफी चाहता हुँ देरी के लिए।


आपका स्वागत है मित्र। मुझसे यदि किसी की मदद होती है, तो मदद करके मुझे भी अच्छा लगता है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद कृष भाई।

----------


## SAAJANN

> सेटिँग्स पर जाओ सब्सक्राइब सूत्रोँ की सूची दिख जायेगी
> वहीँ आपको अनसब्सक्राइब करने का विकल्प भी दिख जायेगा।


शुक्रिया मित्र ,अभी देखता हू

----------


## akk101357

क्या यहाँ पर भी सदस्यता प्राप्त करने के लिए उच्च शैक्षणिक योग्यता का होना अनिवार्य है , (ईमेल वालोँ ने बहुत परेशान किया, पासवर्ड देने के लिए)

----------


## draculla

> क्या यहाँ पर भी सदस्यता प्राप्त करने के लिए उच्च शैक्षणिक योग्यता का होना अनिवार्य है , (ईमेल वालोँ ने बहुत परेशान किया, पासवर्ड देने के लिए)


कौन से ईमेल वालो परेशान किया है?

----------


## akk101357

> कौन से ईमेल वालो परेशान किया है?


महोदय , आपने मेरे प्रश्न का उतर देने की क्रपा करेँ।

----------


## andythegood

मेरा सूत्र किसी और के नाम से हो गया है ,कैसे बदला जा सकता है?

----------


## draculla

> महोदय , आपने मेरे प्रश्न का उतर देने की क्रपा करेँ।


पहले अपनी समस्या विस्तार में बताइए, तभी तो समझ में आयेगा की आपके साथ क्या हो रहा है.

----------


## Munneraja

> मेरा सूत्र किसी और के नाम से हो गया है ,कैसे बदला जा सकता है?


सूत्र का लिंक दीजिए 
नाम भी बताइये

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या यहाँ पर भी सदस्यता प्राप्त करने के लिए उच्च शैक्षणिक योग्यता का होना अनिवार्य है , (ईमेल वालोँ ने बहुत परेशान किया, पासवर्ड देने के लिए)


जी नहीं 
ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है 

फोरम के नियम फोरम के मुख्य पृष्ठ पर सबसे उपर के विभाग में हैं 
एक बार पढ़ लीजिए

----------


## jeet6162

> मेरा सूत्र किसी और के नाम से हो गया है ,कैसे बदला जा सकता है?





> सूत्र का लिंक दीजिए 
> नाम भी बताइये


मित्र
अब वह सुत्र आपके नाम पर ही हो गया है 
आप फ़िकर ना करे ……………

----------


## DON NO.1

मेरी बीबी मेरे से हमेसा झगड्ती रहती है क्या करु ?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मेरी बीबी मेरे से हमेसा झगड्ती रहती है क्या करु ?


*तो आप अपनी बीवी से झगड़ लो !!! हिसाब बराबर हो जाएगा !!! :):) मजाक*

----------


## DON NO.1

> *तो आप अपनी बीवी से झगड़ लो !!! हिसाब बराबर हो जाएगा !!! :):) मजाक*


कोई साइड इफेक्ट   ?

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *तो आप अपनी बीवी से झगड़ लो !!! हिसाब बराबर हो जाएगा !!! :):) मजाक*


अच्छी मदद है  :rofl: :rofl:

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> कोई साइड इफेक्ट   ?


बाद में पता चल जायेगा

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> कोई साइड इफेक्ट   ?


*हमें नहीं पता जी !!! अभी तो हम पत्निवियुक्त है !!!! :)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अच्छी मदद है  :rofl: :rofl:


*मदद तो फिर इनकी पत्नी करेगी !!!!!!! :):)*

----------


## Shree Ji

झगड़े  का आन्नद उठाने कि कला सीखो

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मेरी बीबी मेरे से हमेसा झगड्ती रहती है क्या करु ?


*एक सदस्य है जो आपको इस मसले में सबसे अच्छी मदद कर सकते है !!!! कहों तो बुलाऊ !!! :)*

----------


## santosh143

> *हमें नहीं पता जी !!! अभी तो हम पत्निवियुक्त है !!!! :)*


धीरे बोलो भाई कोई सुन लेगा.........

----------


## jeet6162

> *तो आप अपनी बीवी से झगड़ लो !!! हिसाब बराबर हो जाएगा !!! :):) मजाक*





> कोई साइड इफेक्ट   ?


अहा हा हा हा 
जैसे की 
लोहा लोहे को काटता है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अहा हा हा हा 
> जैसे की 
> लोहा लोहे को काटता है


*हा हा हा !!! सही कहाँ !!!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बुलाने की जरूरत नहीं है ......... सीधा सा तरिका है ...... हाथ बाँध कर पत्नी जी के सामने खडे रहो ......


*अरे आप ही बताओ इन्हें क्या करना चाहिए !!! आप को बुला रहा था मैं !!! लेकिन उनका जवाब ही नहीं आया !!!*

----------


## groopji

> *एक सदस्य है जो आपको इस मसले में सबसे अच्छी मदद कर सकते है !!!! कहों तो बुलाऊ !!! :)*


बुलाने की जरूरत नहीं है ......... सीधा सा तरिका है ...... हाथ बाँध कर पत्नी जी के सामने खडे रहो ......

----------


## jeet6162

> हाँ हाँ आपकी पत्नीपीड़ित लिस्ट में मेरा नाम ही सबसे ऊपर की ओर होगा





> बुलाने की जरूरत नहीं है ......... सीधा सा तरिका है ...... हाथ बाँध कर पत्नी जी के सामने खडे रहो ......



अनुभव बोलता है भाई ………………

----------


## groopji

> *अरे आप ही बताओ इन्हें क्या करना चाहिए !!! आप को बुला रहा था मैं !!! लेकिन उनका जवाब ही नहीं आया !!!*


हाँ हाँ आपकी पत्नीपीड़ित लिस्ट में मेरा नाम ही सबसे ऊपर की ओर होगा

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हाँ हाँ आपकी पत्नीपीड़ित लिस्ट में मेरा नाम ही सबसे ऊपर की ओर होगा


*हा हा हा !!!! हाँ आपने सबसे ज्यादा बेलन खाए है !!! आप के पास इतने बेलन इकट्ठे हो गए है !!! की उन बेलनों को दूसरों के घर भी भेजते हो !!!!*

----------


## groopji

> अनुभव बोलता है भाई ………………


हाँ जी हाँ और बहुत जोर से बोलता है .......

----------


## jeet6162

> हाँ जी हाँ और बहुत जोर से बोलता है .......


वह तो दिख ही रहा है 
ओर उसकी गुंज पुरे फ़ोरम पर सुनाई दे रही है

----------


## draculla

> बाद में पता चल जायेगा


आप साइड इफेक्ट क्यों नहीं बता देती है!!! :)

----------


## raghu204u

> अनुभव बोलता है भाई ………………


*
सही कह रहे हो मित्र अनुभव ही सब कुछ है........................लगता है ....................अब क्या बताएं आगे आप खुद ही समझदार हो..........*

----------


## akk101357

> जी नहीं 
> ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है 
> 
> फोरम के नियम फोरम के मुख्य पृष्ठ पर सबसे उपर के विभाग में हैं 
> एक बार पढ़ लीजिए


धन्यवाद , श्रीमान मुन्ने जी , आशानुरुप जवाब देने के लिए.........................!

----------


## akk101357

मुझे अपने लिखे का रँग बदलना है ...........क्या करना होगा.....!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझे अपने लिखे का रँग बदलना है ...........क्या करना होगा.....!!!


अक्क जी - पोस्ट लिखने वाले बॉक्स में A लिखा है, उसे क्लिक करें, मनचाहा कलर चुनें, फिर से बॉक्स में लिखें, रंग बदल चूका होगा, यदि लिख चुके हैं तब मनचाहे हिस्से को सलेक्ट कर लें, फिर A को क्लिक करें, रंग बदलें, आप देखेंगे रंग बदल चुका है। सिलेक्ट करने के बाद बाक्स के ऊपर दिये कई आप्शन इस्तेमाल किये जा सकते हैं। आप पुन: पूछ सकते हैं? स्वागत है।

----------


## SandyJordan

> कृपया ​G F I  को केसे डाले जो चलते  हुए दीखे


  Just put it as simple image   ....................... http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=136749

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Just put it as simple image   ....................... http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=136749


हाँ सही कहा बंधु।

----------


## amararya

> *हा हा हा !!!! हाँ आपने सबसे ज्यादा बेलन खाए है !!! आप के पास इतने बेलन इकट्ठे हो गए है !!! की उन बेलनों को दूसरों के घर भी भेजते हो !!!!*



प्रबंधक महोदय यदि मुझे अपना अकाउंट मिटाना हो तो मुझे क्या करना होगा  बताये 
या यदि संभव हो तो मेरा अकाउंट मिटा दे

----------


## groopji

> प्रबंधक महोदय यदि मुझे अपना अकाउंट मिटाना हो तो मुझे क्या करना होगा  बताये 
> या यदि संभव हो तो मेरा अकाउंट मिटा दे



काहे अमर भैया ......?

----------


## amararya

> काहे अमर भैया ......?


क्यों की मुझे आपके सूत्र के सदश्यो के द्वारा  प्राईवेट मसेज़ में उल्टा पुल्टा बोला जा रहा है

----------


## deshpremi

अमर भाई क्या आपने नोट किया कि वो उल्टा पुल्टा पी म करने वाले सदस्य नवागत है 
ये एक फोरम के पुराने सदस्य है जो कि नई नई आई डी बना कर असभ्य भाषा में पी म कर रहे है 





> क्यों की मुझे आपके सूत्र के सदश्यो के द्वारा  प्राईवेट मसेज़ में उल्टा पुल्टा बोला जा रहा है

----------


## deshpremi

कृपया पी म से सम्पर्क करे आप से कुछ बात करनी है 




> क्यों की मुझे आपके सूत्र के सदश्यो के द्वारा  प्राईवेट मसेज़ में उल्टा पुल्टा बोला जा रहा है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> क्यों की मुझे आपके सूत्र के सदश्यो के द्वारा  प्राईवेट मसेज़ में उल्टा पुल्टा बोला जा रहा है


*मित्र ये तो फोरम के कुछ सदस्य है जो पोलियों से ग्रसित हो गए है !!! 
*
*अब इन्हें अपने प्रति निजता का अनुभव हो रहा है !!! इसलिए ये निजता का प्रदर्शन कर रहे है !!!*

----------


## groopji

> क्यों की मुझे आपके सूत्र के सदश्यो के द्वारा  प्राईवेट मसेज़ में उल्टा पुल्टा बोला जा रहा है


अमर भैया ...... आप तो खुद ही समझदार है ...... क्या समझाऊं .....

बस एक बार इस लिंक पर जाएं ........ हीरो जी ने कुछ लिखा है जो फोरम पर ही नहीं जीवन में भी उतारने योग्य है 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1633757

----------


## robin hood

> *मित्र ये तो फोरम के कुछ सदस्य है जो पोलियों से ग्रसित हो गए है !!! 
> *
> *अब इन्हें अपने प्रति निजता का अनुभव हो रहा है !!! इसलिए ये निजता का प्रदर्शन कर रहे है !!!*


कुछ नही ये एक ही हें सदस्य

----------


## robin hood

सदस्य बनने के बाद भी एडिट का ऑप्सन नही आ रहा :mepullhair:

----------


## draculla

> अमर भैया ...... आप तो खुद ही समझदार है ...... क्या समझाऊं .....
> 
> बस एक बार इस लिंक पर जाएं ........ हीरो जी ने कुछ लिखा है जो फोरम पर ही नहीं जीवन में भी उतारने योग्य है 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1633757



मित्र मैं भी उस सदस्य से बहुत परेशान हूँ और यह बर्दास्त से बाहर हो रहा है.
प्रबंधन को इस विषय पर सोचना की पड़ेगा.
चाहे तो नए सदस्यों को मोडरेशन में रखे या फिर व्यक्तिगत या किसी प्रकार के सन्देश को भेजने के लिए पोस्ट की संख्या १०० की शर्त लगाइए.
धन्यवाद

----------


## dhanrajk75

> मित्र मैं भी उस सदस्य से बहुत परेशान हूँ और यह बर्दास्त से बाहर हो रहा है.
> प्रबंधन को इस विषय पर सोचना की पड़ेगा.
> चाहे तो नए सदस्यों को मोडरेशन में रखे या फिर व्यक्तिगत या किसी प्रकार के सन्देश को भेजने के लिए पोस्ट की संख्या १०० की शर्त लगाइए.
> धन्यवाद


मैं भी झेल चूका हूँ मित्र इसलिए चाहे तो नए सदस्यों को मोडरेशन में रखे या फिर व्यक्तिगत या किसी प्रकार के  सन्देश को भेजने के लिए पोस्ट की संख्या १०० की शर्त लगाइए.

----------


## faqrudeen

Wo sala rehne wala kahan ka h.. Kisi k paas uska address ya phone no ho to mujhe msg karein plz.. Main banata hun saale ko samaaj sewak.

----------


## amararya

> कृपया पी म से सम्पर्क करे आप से कुछ बात करनी है


बोलिए महोदय   मेरा पर्सनल मसेज़ ओं है ...........................

----------


## amararya

महाशय 
अभी तक मेरे अकाउंट को मिटाया नहीं गया है क्यों  ???????????????????????????????

----------


## amararya

> महाशय 
> अभी तक मेरे अकाउंट को मिटाया नहीं गया है क्यों  ???????????????????????????????


mujhe bataYa nhi gaya hai abhi tak

----------


## draculla

> mujhe bataYa nhi gaya hai abhi tak


भाई देखिये आपका अकाउंट तो डिलीट नहीं होगा.
यदि आप चाहे तो इसकी ID आप बदलवा सकते है.
यदि आप उस सदस्य के वजह से अपना अकाउंट डिलीट करना चाहते है, जो सभी को धमका रहा है तो आप चिंता छोड़ दीजिए.
यदि आपको डर है की वह आपकी शिकायत कर देगा और आप फँस जायेगे और अकाउंट डिलीट करने से आप बच जायेंगे तो आप गलत सोच रहे है.
क्योकि आप इन्टरनेट पर क्या करते है,इसका सारा लेखा जोखा आपके नेट प्रोवाइडर के पास मौजूद रहता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> mujhe bataYa nhi gaya hai abhi tak


अमर भाई आप इतने कमजोर नहीं है की किसी गलत पी यम से फोरम छोड़ दे ।

----------


## shilen

*टेंसन मत लो अपना काम करो 
क्या आपने फोटो खीची थी जो यहाँ दिखाया ?
यदि खीची होती तो यहाँ फ़ोकट में नहीं  होते , ठीक कहा ना ! (ससुरी लाखों की संक्या में वे साइटें भरी पड़ी है , किसी दमदार आदमी को पता चल गया न तो इसकी गा** में इसका ढोक दिया जायेगा . फिर न हग* बनेगा न मू**)
एक फिल्म देखि थी रा-वन 
आखिर में बाहर रूप ले कर आया था , पर वो अपनी परछाई नई छुपा पाया और मारा गया. तो क्या सोचना . आपने सिर्फ सेयर किया कही और से इधर बस 
उस खच्चर से क्या डरना . सामने तो आता नहीं . फिर फिकर नोट . काम करो भाया .
चू** रवि जैसन बहुत है . 
घंटा का उखाड  लेगा का . वैसे उसका घंटा बज चूका है . आगे बजने लायक ही रहेगा .* 
*सा** नपुंसक* .

----------


## shilen

> Wo sala rehne wala kahan ka h.. Kisi k paas uska address ya phone no ho to mujhe msg karein plz.. Main banata hun saale ko samaaj sewak.


*अपुन बताएगा , चाहिये का*

----------


## nishanath

गरम विभाग में हार्डकोर दिखना तो क्या मेरा प्रवेस ही बंद कर दिया गया   मेरी जानकारी में मैंने कोई भी नियम नहीं तोड़ा फिर भी मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों किया जा रहा है ?

----------


## robin hood

क्या गडबड हो रही हें ,समझ नही आ रहा

----------


## ladiesman2009

गरम विभाग में हार्डकोर दिखना तो क्या मेरा प्रवेस ही बंद कर दिया गया मेरी जानकारी में मैंने कोई भी नियम नहीं तोड़ा फिर भी मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों किया जा रहा है ?

----------


## ks patak

यह तो सभी के लिया बंद है यार 


> गरम विभाग में हार्डकोर दिखना तो क्या मेरा प्रवेस ही बंद कर दिया गया   मेरी जानकारी में मैंने कोई भी नियम नहीं तोड़ा फिर भी मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों किया जा रहा है ?

----------


## kajal janu

kripaya meri samasya ka samadhan kare meri galtiyo ki vajahase setting bigad gai he or pc site se mobile site set ho gai he iss se kafi pareshani ho rhi he or setting ka paryay bhi nhi aa rha krupaya jald se jald samasya ka nivaran kare

----------


## ajayb143

दोस्तों *********** फोरम कहाँ गया यारो ..में 2-3 दिन से एक समस्या फेस कर रहा हूँ कहाँ पुछु अब ??

----------


## robin hood

> दोस्तों *********** फोरम कहाँ गया यारो ..में 2-3 दिन से एक समस्या फेस कर रहा हूँ कहाँ पुछु अब ??


इहा ही पूछ लीजियेगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## draculla

> दोस्तों *********** फोरम कहाँ गया यारो ..में 2-3 दिन से एक समस्या फेस कर रहा हूँ कहाँ पुछु अब ??


भाई पुराने फोरम को भूल जाओ और नए आ आनंद लो.
यदि ले सकते है तो!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> गरम विभाग में हार्डकोर दिखना तो क्या मेरा प्रवेस ही बंद कर दिया गया मेरी जानकारी में मैंने कोई भी नियम नहीं तोड़ा फिर भी मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों किया जा रहा है ?


ऐसी कोई जगह फोरम में नहीं है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*कुछ स्क्रीन शोट्स एक बार फिर से (कृपया समाधान कीजिये )*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ये कुछ और है........................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कृपया उपाय बताये...........................

----------


## ingole

मेरे साथ ऐसा तब होता है जब मुझे नेट की सही स्पीड नहीं मिलती, आप भी अपने नेट कनेक्शन की स्पीड चेक कर लें, कहीं यही यही वजह तो नहीं है

----------


## Rajeev

> कृपया उपाय बताये...........................


प्रिय हमसफ़र जी, आपको ये समस्या नेट की स्पीड के कारण हो रही है ।
अपने ब्राउज़र की कूकीज क्लीअर करें । शायद समाधान का निदान हो जाये ।

----------


## dhanrajk75

हिंदी विचार का एक भी मेसेज मेरे इमेल बक्स में नही आ रहा है .............

----------


## dhanrajk75

> हिंदी विचार का एक भी मेसेज मेरे इमेल बक्स में नही आ रहा है .............


कृपया उपाय बताये...........................

----------


## Shree Ji

सब्सक्राईब किये हूए सूत्रो कि अपडेट कि सूचना इ-मैंल के द्वारा नहीं मिल पा रही  हैं 
कृपया ध्यान दे

----------


## vedant thakur

> सब्सक्राईब किये हूए सूत्रो कि अपडेट कि सूचना इ-मैंल के द्वारा नहीं मिल पा रही  हैं  कृपया ध्यान दे


  गम्भीर समस्या है भाई..............................  क्या किसी एनी सदस्य को भी ऐसी समस्या है ? वैसे श्री जी मित्र आपने स्पैम में भी चेक किया क्या ??

----------


## uttarakhandi

महोदय मैंने अभी तक किसी को भी थैंक्स नहीं दिया है परंतु मेरी प्रोफ़ाइल 1 थैंक्स दिखा रही है........ । ध्यान दें...... मुझे थैंक्स का बटन ही उपलब्ध नहीं है मैं फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स का प्रयोग करता हूँ.........

----------


## Lion Star

> महोदय मैंने अभी तक किसी को भी थैंक्स नहीं दिया है परंतु मेरी प्रोफ़ाइल 1 थैंक्स दिखा रही है........ । ध्यान दें...... मुझे थैंक्स का बटन ही उपलब्ध नहीं है मैं फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स का प्रयोग करता हूँ.........


आपने किसी को थैंक्स दिया नहीं ये थैंक्स आपको मिला है .....

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों, जानकारी मिली है कि अपडेट कि सूचना इ-मैंल के द्वारा नहीं मिल रही है यह बात सही है, प्रयास किये जायेंगे की यह सुविधा पुन: मिलने लगे|

----------


## uttarakhandi

> आपने किसी को थैंक्स दिया नहीं ये थैंक्स आपको मिला है .....


माफ़ कीजिये मित्र............. ठंकेड का मतलब देना होता है लेना नहीं............ । अगर मैं गलत हुने तो माफ कीजिएगा........ थैंक्स ले कर मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगेगा....... क्योंकि मैं थैंक्स के लायक कोई काम ही नहीं करता.......

----------


## gangu teli

> गम्भीर समस्या है भाई..............................  क्या किसी एनी सदस्य को भी ऐसी समस्या है ? वैसे श्री जी मित्र आपने स्पैम में भी चेक किया क्या ??


जी मित्र , स्पैम बाक्स चैक जरुर करना चाहिए !!!

----------


## nirsha

> मित्रों, जानकारी मिली है कि अपडेट कि सूचना इ-मैंल के द्वारा नहीं मिल रही है यह बात सही है, प्रयास किये जायेंगे की यह सुविधा पुन: मिलने लगे|


क्या ऐसा कुछ तरीका है कि अपडेट कि सूचना इ-मैंल के द्वारा नहीं पहुंचे मैं इसे बंद करना चाहता हूँ मेरा इन्बोक्स भर गया है

----------


## satya_anveshi

जी हाँ........... भाई एक तरीका है........... सामान्य सेटिंग्स में जाकर डिफॉल्ट थ्रीड सबस्क्रिप्शन मोड को Through User Control Panel पर सेट कर दीजिए........... बस हो गया काम

----------


## nirsha

> जी हाँ........... भाई एक तरीका है........... सामान्य सेटिंग्स में जाकर डिफॉल्ट थ्रीड सबस्क्रिप्शन मोड को Through User Control Panel पर सेट कर दीजिए........... बस हो गया काम


Through my Control Panel only इस option को सेट करना है ?

----------


## nirsha

> जी हाँ........... भाई एक तरीका है........... सामान्य सेटिंग्स में जाकर डिफॉल्ट थ्रीड सबस्क्रिप्शन मोड को Through User Control Panel पर सेट कर दीजिए........... बस हो गया काम


बेन भाई Through my Control Panel only इस option को सेट करना है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

जी हाँ भाई...........

----------


## nirsha

> जी हाँ भाई...........


ठीक है बेन भाई इसे कर देते हैं .............:)

----------


## satya_anveshi

सॉरी यार गलत जगह पोस्ट हो गया........... नियामक भाई पोस्ट डिलीट कर दें........... मैं अंताक्षरी में पोस्ट कर रहा था........... :p:

----------


## Krish13

> बेन भाई Through my Control Panel only इस option को सेट करना है ?


या फिर do not subscribe सेट कर लीजिये।

----------


## nirsha

> या फिर do not subscribe सेट कर लीजिये।


क्रिश जी  do not subscribe तो पहले से सेट था

----------


## Krish13

> क्रिश जी  do not subscribe तो पहले से सेट था


मित्र do not subscribe सेट होने पर सूत्र अपडेट की जानकारी वाला ई मेल संदेश प्राप्त नही होता है।

----------


## deshpremi

मुझे पिछले दो दिनों से लोग आउट की समस्या आ रही है 
जैसे कि कुछ समय अगर मैं आइडल रहता हू तो मेरी आई डी अपने आप लोग आउट हो जाती है जबकि पहले ऐसा नहीं था

----------


## ingole

> मुझे पिछले दो दिनों से लोग आउट की समस्या आ रही है 
> जैसे कि कुछ समय अगर मैं आइडल रहता हू तो मेरी आई डी अपने आप लोग आउट हो जाती है जबकि पहले ऐसा नहीं था


ये समस्या तो मुझे भी आ रही है, लेकिन मैंने अभी तक ख़ास ध्यान नहीं दिया था.. दो तीन दिन से मेरे साथ बी ही यही हो रहा है... मदद ...  मदद

----------


## zara khan

हम अभी अभी बेन जी और नोटी जी की पोस्ट कोट कर कुछ लिखे पर वो अचानक गायब हो गया, हमार एंतेर्नेट में को समस्या नहीं हैं, हम भली भांति देख लिए हैं..

कृपया निदान करें फोटू नीचे चिपकायें हैं

----------


## zara khan

> हम अभी अभी बेन जी और नोटी जी की पोस्ट कोट कर कुछ लिखे पर वो अचानक गायब हो गया, हमार एंतेर्नेट में को समस्या नहीं हैं, हम भली भांति देख लिए हैं..
> 
> कृपया निदान करें फोटू नीचे चिपकायें हैं


ई लो फिर से चिपकाए देते हैं, उमे फॉण्ट बहुत ही छोटीयाए गए थे

----------


## loolugupta

amma miyan itna chhota chipkaye ho ki durbin se bhi saf nahi dikhta

----------


## pkj21

देख कर मन मचल उठा ।कुछ करना पडेगा ।

----------


## pkj21

उमे फॉण्ट बहुत ही छोटीयाए गए थे

----------


## pkj21

ये समस्या तो मुझे भी आ रही है, लेकिन मैंने अभी तक ख़ास ध्यान नहीं दिया था.. दो तीन दिन से मेरे साथ बी ही यही हो रहा है... मदद ... मदद

----------

